# Twitter 12/29/20 The merge is on.



## Bec (Dec 29, 2020)

https://twitter.com/CPU_CWCSonichu/status/1344006709606555648
		

Archive

Are you ready for your waifu to be real?


----------



## Kilo Riley (Dec 29, 2020)

*It's happening. *


----------



## Gypsymagic (Dec 29, 2020)

You know, all of us turning into a hellish nightmare OC world might be the best ending to 2020.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Dec 29, 2020)

Does this mean I don't have to go to work anymore?


----------



## Bec (Dec 29, 2020)

Thread theme





i guess this counts too.


----------



## Rungle (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Dec 29, 2020)

The merge has been on for a couple of years now. In what way is it more "on" now than before?


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 29, 2020)

I have no idea if Chris realizes that right now actually does feel like the most likely time for the merge to occur. 

God help us all.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Dec 29, 2020)

Finally, I can be in CWCville. I wonder which of the above average amount of cool places I may chill at first. I am definitely not faking my enthusiasm to avoid Magi-chan remotely reading my thoughts.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Dec 29, 2020)

Can't wait for the real life to be just like my Japanese anime. Chris better not be joking with this merge stuff or I'll become really depressed.


----------



## naught (Dec 29, 2020)

Translation, babscon tweeted the convention is on hold, so cwc will continue to play make believe.
(https://twitter.com/BABSCon/status/1343995362185502723)


----------



## The Batter (Dec 29, 2020)

See you all on the other side.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Dec 29, 2020)

As I said on the updates thread, I look forward to absolutely fuck all happening.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 29, 2020)

*REAL* Thread theme


----------



## James Howlett (Dec 29, 2020)

Why is this tweet linked to the front page?


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Dec 29, 2020)

Guys I can NOT wait to check in to a Soup Hotel !!


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Dec 29, 2020)

So how long before Chris admits that nothing has happened yet? I'm betting he's going to larp on about how he can see the characters and will interact with them on screen when there is obviously nothing else there.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 29, 2020)

ronpaulitshappening.gif


----------



## Flustercuck (Dec 29, 2020)

holy shit my peen is so hard right now holy FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Chan Buddhism (Dec 29, 2020)

Fucking finally. Now I can complete my spiritual fusion with my fursona M'aiq. By far this is going to be the best merge in Elder Scrolls lore. Thanks again Chris


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 29, 2020)

James Howlett said:


> Why is this tweet linked to the front page?


Why do you suck cocks?


----------



## Canned Bread (Dec 29, 2020)

Phil Ken Sebben said:


> So how long before Chris admits that nothing has happened yet?


The heat death of the universe will happen before that.


----------



## Bec (Dec 29, 2020)

James Howlett said:


> Why is this tweet linked to the front page?


Null wills it.


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 29, 2020)

Canned Bread said:


> The heat death of the universe will happen before that.


It'll happen, just you wait. Have faith.


----------



## the khat quaffer (Dec 29, 2020)

Chris-tard hasn't been relevant, funny, or interesting in 5+ fucking years. He can literally fucking burp or make a typo and it's cataloged. I swear 'no shit is too minor' is a fucking plague


----------



## drain (Dec 29, 2020)

time to un-truecrypt all our chris content my dudes


----------



## BayView (Dec 29, 2020)

We laughed at him, but little did we know he was a prophet not a clown much like Terry A. Davis


----------



## Joey Caruso (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 29, 2020)

At this point the merge is starting to remind me of the Great Disappointment and Chris is William Miller.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 29, 2020)

Yay. I can finally fuck cartoon characters that I've always wanted to fuck.

pls let it be real


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 29, 2020)

Behold, the final boss of 2020...

CHRIS CHAN!!!!!!!






At this point I wouldn't be surprised if the merge was real. 2020 has been a wacked out year.


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 29, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Yay. I can finally fuck cartoon characters that I've always wanted to fuck.
> 
> pls let it be real


Clousseau?  More like Clousussy


----------



## Dead Memes (Dec 29, 2020)

Oh boy I can't wait to meet sonichu


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 29, 2020)

@Webby's Boyfriend you must be pretty happy.


----------



## Coolio55 (Dec 29, 2020)

Finally, life can be like a PS2 OR GBA OR GAMECUBE OR DREAMCAST OR XBOX game.
I for one shall be checking out my cool new low poly hometown. Beware corona police, I have excellent gamer skills


----------



## judge claude frollo (Dec 29, 2020)

FINALLY


----------



## LoDad (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm so excited to see how many hoops Chris has to jump through to retcon this at the end of the week


----------



## tehpope (Dec 29, 2020)

_If I don't meet you no more in this world then
I'll meet ya on the next one
And don't be late_


----------



## Jeremy Corbyn (Dec 29, 2020)

This is what happens when you vote Democrat


----------



## Bixnood (Dec 29, 2020)

Yeah, I'm thinking he's back.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 29, 2020)

What if this is an elaborate way of Chris announcing an ending to his arc; a suicide where he sacrifices himself to be freed from the distortion between his schizophrenic delusions and painful reality?


----------



## judge claude frollo (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm going to HAVE SEX with _*Reldnahc Notsew Naitsirhc*_ as my first objective.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Dec 29, 2020)

IT COMES


----------



## Unexpected Genitals (Dec 29, 2020)

HERE WE FUKKIN GOOOOOO


----------



## Lasersuit Larry (Dec 29, 2020)

Wild times ahead? Or is it another nothingburger that our pet lolcow can be workin' on for the next twenty years? I've got my popcorn but I've yet to break out the steak and whiskey.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 29, 2020)

So does this mean Barb went to the great horde in the sky?


----------



## WolfeTone (Dec 29, 2020)

If anyone needs a refresher on what's about to go down.


----------



## Coolio55 (Dec 29, 2020)

tehpope said:


> _If I don't meet you no more in this world then
> I'll meet ya on the next one
> And don't be late_


----------



## Ex Cummunicated Sasser HD (Dec 29, 2020)

Isn’t “The Merge” just a portmanteau of mong and sperge though? If so I welcome everyone to the new dawn.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 29, 2020)

I knew it!


----------



## Självlysande SÄPO Blatte (Dec 29, 2020)

This makes so much sense. Now I finally understand why 2020 is such a bizarre and shitty year. Chris has been running the show all along, he played us like a damn fiddle.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Dec 29, 2020)

Damn someone really wants to win the Julays this year


----------



## Ponchik (Dec 29, 2020)

it certainly feels like it


----------



## Lame Entropy (Dec 29, 2020)

OH SHIT. Oh shit. I knew I should have worn my nice clothes today. How else am I supposed to impress Sayaka-chan?!


----------



## Azafran90 (Dec 29, 2020)

I don't know if I can survive in a world ruled by CWC logic, I have made fun of autistics before, so I could be facing death penalty or something...


----------



## Banworld (Dec 29, 2020)

Honestly, I'd love to wake up tomorrow and realise Chris was right all along. That God really _did_ tell him that the sweethearts were true, because in our new merged reality, he has a harem waiting for him.

I only hope He will be merciful to us, who have mocked him for so long.


----------



## The handsome tard (Dec 29, 2020)

When you realize that you would be a background character in your favorite cartoon/anime/game


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 29, 2020)

It's about time, I've been waiting forever to get my magic powers.

OH GREAT SOCKNESS, I SUMMON THY GIANT HEAD TO CRUSH MY ENEMIES!


----------



## Alex Krycek (Dec 29, 2020)

Wonder what he's going to do when nothing happens. 


Okay yes I know, Shit himself and do nothing.


----------



## judge claude frollo (Dec 29, 2020)

then, I'm going to fuck every single FNAF character. I want Chica to bounce her fat ass on my face.


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Dec 29, 2020)

The merge is on and it's taco Tuesday.


----------



## Naamaleipuri (Dec 29, 2020)

This just in! In the Charlottesville news: A middle aged man was found in his home, unconscious, after trying to inhale the vapors of a burning 80's Personal Computer.
The man had also arranged many crystals and game cartridges around himself as well as a multitude of trading card game cards. Officers also found an old woman sleeping upstairs of the apartment.
We currently have no more information other than the man was apprehended after continuously shrieking something to the officer while waving his arms.


----------



## Salubrious (Dec 29, 2020)

I was going to make a Third Impact joke, but several people beat me to it already.

I really don't follow CWC that much since he seems more mentally disabled than actual lolcow funny (DSP and Ethan Ralph are mentally disabled in a different way), so I'll just say good luck and see where this goes.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 29, 2020)

Does this mean he’s going to kill Barb? 

Someone should warn Charlottesville GameStop locations to be on the safe side too.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Dec 29, 2020)

Out of all the fandoms, why homestuck?


----------



## Lame Entropy (Dec 29, 2020)

So bets on Chris offing himself tonight?


----------



## CockPockets (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## MavisBeaconTeachesSnipin (Dec 29, 2020)

it's happening, oh fuuuck-


----------



## L50LasPak (Dec 29, 2020)

I guess I'll do my best to help you guys out if I end up in charge of an army of robots or some shit.


----------



## judge claude frollo (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm gonna merge with a lot of cartoon pussy


----------



## Georshe Floydstein (Dec 29, 2020)

Alex Krycek said:


> Wonder what he's going to do when nothing happens.
> 
> 
> Okay yes I know, Shit himself and do nothing.


Chris is probably going to do what every false prophet does when the "judgement day" doesn't occur on the date they specified. He will go unactive on social media for a couple of days, and then come back saying that he found out about new evidence that shows that the merge will happen on ANOTHER date.

Either that, or he will commit suicide in hopes that death is the thing that will bring him closer towards his OCs and encourage his followers to do the same.


----------



## Cubanodun (Dec 29, 2020)

Do we get the Majora Mask moon again? its boring to wait 4 years for it


----------



## Lame Entropy (Dec 29, 2020)

I will try to make peace with the children's cartoon characters on our behalf as I nominate myself the least degenerate.


----------



## Bec (Dec 29, 2020)

I wonder if deep down Chris knows the dimensional merge isnt real.


----------



## L50LasPak (Dec 29, 2020)

What's actually supposed to happen today anyway that we can point to? Like is there a time limit on this thing or some shit?


----------



## Neko GF (Dec 29, 2020)

Reality getting fucked and becoming an autistic mesh of consoomer trash and DeviantArt OC's sounds like a pretty 2020 thing.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 29, 2020)

Chloe and Blazebob are gonna die in the merge.


----------



## Spergichu (Dec 29, 2020)

Bec said:


> Thread theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer this version.


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 29, 2020)

NO CHRIS NO
THE LAST DIMENSIONAL MERGE NEARLY BROUGHT THE WORLD TO ITS KNEES


----------



## Bec (Dec 29, 2020)

Spergichu said:


> I prefer this version.


Lmao


----------



## Screw Danlon (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## CWCissey (Dec 29, 2020)

Guess Barb is currently lying on the floor, clutching her chest and cursing out Chris for just standing there babbling about how the Merge is happening now.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Dec 29, 2020)

OC's are starting to appear in the Balkans and are bringing people delicious ćevapčići from Dimension 1218


----------



## Niggermancer (Dec 29, 2020)

Maybe he just got over drinking the water of life? HE IS THE KWISATZ HADERACH!


----------



## Lame Entropy (Dec 29, 2020)

Edit:
Pardon me, how could I forget?:


----------



## Alex Krycek (Dec 29, 2020)

Neko GF said:


> Reality getting fucked and becoming an autistic mesh of consoomer trash and DeviantArt OC's sounds like a pretty 2020 thing.


It wouldn't even be the worst thing to happen this year.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Dec 29, 2020)

Should I pack a bag or anything? Or is this a rapture-type deal and only good people get to cross over?


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Dec 29, 2020)

Somebody's fucking fursona just materialized in my home and broke my fine China and I demand reimbursement.


----------



## Neil (Dec 29, 2020)

it's happening


----------



## xX Puss Slayer Xx (Dec 29, 2020)

RESHIRAMMMM


----------



## judge claude frollo (Dec 29, 2020)

girl help Wario and Waluigi are outside my door trying to take my shekels


xX Puss Slayer Xx said:


> RESHIRAMMMM


I'm so happy for JustinRPG


----------



## SpumbleSplabloo (Dec 29, 2020)

What a magnificent capstone to 2020.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Dec 29, 2020)

Is that thing about the merge where people would merge with their "closest equivalent counterpart" or whatever still a canon merge thing? God, Imagine someone waking up as a fucking anime character they hate or don't even know. It's not gonna happen obviously but still that thought still makes me fucking laugh. I don't even know if chris even remembers his own statements on the merge.
If I end up waking up as some dumb bullshit and not a cool robot or skeleton or something I'm going to have to do a violence in merge-hell.


----------



## Shady Attorney (Dec 29, 2020)

The wait is finally over. Take a moment of silence for those who weren’t able to make it to witness this historic event


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm scared and I need to be held.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Dec 29, 2020)

You don't have to be a goddess to predict, "dimensional red tape and yada yada."


----------



## BooneHelm (Dec 29, 2020)

Finally I'll be able to try CWC Cola.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Dec 29, 2020)

If all the shitty OCs I wrote in my mid teens came into existence I'd feel duty-bound to put those mary-stu abominations down. Hope noone's fucking with Chris' head again and it's just him going into some deep ass fantasy for a day or two.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 29, 2020)

BooneHelm said:


> Finally I'll be able to try CWC Cola.


I don't think I'd want to try any soda made, or endorsed by CWC. We all know what the "secret ingredient" is.


----------



## AlexaAutismo (Dec 29, 2020)

It's time...


----------



## Mr. Duck (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Hambubger (Dec 29, 2020)

The merge will (not) improve his chances of getting some booty.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Dec 29, 2020)

I looked out the window, and its snowing.

Is this part of the plan?


----------



## Lame Entropy (Dec 29, 2020)

So are the OC's like refugees? I don't wanna be paying more in taxes for those fuckers.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 29, 2020)

Is this going to be like that asshole who predicted the end of the world like three times incorrectly and then had to back peddle afterward?


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 29, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Is this going to be like that asshole who predicted the end of the world like three times incorrectly and then had to back peddle afterward?


That's exactly what it's like.


----------



## Sperghetti (Dec 29, 2020)

Ishmael said:


> I have no idea if Chris realizes that right now actually does feel like the most likely time for the merge to occur.


This is definitive proof that God is real and he has a sick sense of humor.


----------



## Gigasneed (Dec 29, 2020)

After this last year I'm ready for the Chris-chan flavored rebirth of the world


----------



## Heckler1 (Dec 29, 2020)

No matter what reality he thinks he is in, it's all controlled by a bunch of unfunny faggots who think convincing a gullible manchild that his dreams are real is some kind of epic prank. I feel like this season has run out of ideas until we get to the Snorlax death.


----------



## LittleAlice (Dec 29, 2020)

I'll be sure to video tape all the glorious weebs fighting over their waifus when they appear in our dimension.


----------



## Neurotic Loser (Dec 29, 2020)

It's happening.




For those who survive, I pity you. You have to live with the new, animu, devianart, furry world.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Dec 29, 2020)

so that's why i've had an erection the entire day


----------



## Deodorant avoider (Dec 29, 2020)

First thing that comes to my mind is a Street Fighter 3 ending.


			https://youtu.be/CWcjRmWhNZw?t=35
		


Our time has come. The dark future is over.


----------



## judge claude frollo (Dec 29, 2020)

does that mean we're forced to live side by side with giant diaper furries?


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Dec 29, 2020)

Its the final countdown


----------



## Kendrick (Dec 29, 2020)

Finally. I can't wait to stop being a mob character in real life, and be an anime mob character in merged life.


----------



## nekrataal (Dec 29, 2020)

Heckler1 said:


> No matter what reality he thinks he is in, it's all controlled by a bunch of unfunny faggots who think convincing a gullible manchild that his dreams are real is some kind of epic prank. I feel like this season has run out of ideas until we get to the Snorlax death.


Just looking at the replies to his tweets you can the the sheer amount of unfunny faggots trying to fuck with him in the hopes of having some kind of impact. It’s why I miss the thread null made about them. They’ll watch Genosamuel’s videos and then go straight to twitter to try to troll him.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 29, 2020)

If only...


----------



## King Ghidorah (Dec 29, 2020)

Chris will shit himself and do nothing


----------



## KobeBryant (Dec 29, 2020)

Just saw shadow flying over my house it's REAL


----------



## Chan Fan (Dec 29, 2020)

No matter what happens, even if I mutate into some hideous, deformed creature, I will not pray to Chris or the CPU's for mercy


----------



## гape (Dec 29, 2020)

now i dont need my pinkie pie tulpa


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 29, 2020)

Wasn’t this supposed to be the plot of that Elder Scrolls MMO?


----------



## The Lawgiver (Dec 29, 2020)

Kendrick said:


> Finally. I can't wait to stop being a mob character in real life, and be an anime mob character in merged life.


Is this you?


----------



## SouthernFox1968 (Dec 29, 2020)

I can't wait to live out my fantasy as a Martian cattle farmer now that the merge is occurring. That and for all of our waifus and self-insert OCs to become real. Truly a great way to end the year.

For real how much do you want to bet that Chris will somehow find this thread and think that we all believe his bullshit.


----------



## No Shot Bucko (Dec 29, 2020)

Please lets not start 2021 with some heavy shit like this. lord have mercy and please let this be a cruel joke of yours pleaseeeee !!!


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Dec 29, 2020)

Two years.

TWO FUCKING YEARS He has been spamming this.


----------



## Catmannjew (Dec 29, 2020)

Glad i got all dressed up!


----------



## Analog Devolved (Dec 29, 2020)

It's finally happening! We're all going to Toontown.


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Dec 29, 2020)

Finally, I can be a depressed loser in animation instead of a depressed loser _watching _animation. My time has come.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 29, 2020)

Analog Devolved said:


> We're all going to Toontown.


More like Troontown.


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 29, 2020)

Mr. Null....I don't feel so good...


----------



## LMFAOForgotPw (Dec 29, 2020)

Starting to see people with lines this is not my glasses.


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 29, 2020)

The wind's getting stronger, the ground is shaking and I'm getting an unholy urge to consume estrogen. I want off Miss Christina's wild ride.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## LemmeSee (Dec 29, 2020)

Looking forwards to my Dark Souls hellworld. Where are you idiots dropping?


----------



## Lobotomized_Chicken (Dec 29, 2020)

Goddamn merge! Fuck! I just heard a knock on my door! It's the interdimensional feds, they found out about my interdimensional meth lab!


----------



## Black Yoshi (Dec 29, 2020)

SONICHU JUST FLEW OVER MY HOUSE !!!!1!!!!11!!!1!


----------



## LargeChoonger (Dec 29, 2020)

judge claude frollo said:


> then, I'm going to fuck every single FNAF character. I want Chica to bounce her fat ass on my face.


Hell yeah brother


----------



## HumptyDumpty (Dec 29, 2020)

Quick Kiwis! Claim your waifus before others can take them!


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Dec 29, 2020)

Guys!! I have actual real true proof that the Merge is happening right now! I just met these guys on my way to work!


I told them to wear masks but they had no idea what I'm talking about and then they allowed me to take a picture.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Dec 29, 2020)

FINALLY! MY WAIFU WILL BE REAL!

Can you imagine it guys? A women who is kind and loving. Glad the merge is bringing that into the real world.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Dec 29, 2020)

Meeerge!


----------



## Pill Cosby (Dec 29, 2020)

Flustercuck said:


> holy shit my peen is so hard right now holy FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


My dick is hard but I still don't know what the merge is.


----------



## LordBaron (Dec 29, 2020)

So, basically, reality and fiction are going to merge?

Hope everyone knows this means we'll be seeing more of people like Freddy Krueger and Jason Vorhees than we will of Sonic and Mario.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 29, 2020)

The handsome tard said:


> When you realize that you would be a background character in your favorite cartoon/anime/game


*Marcus voice* Don't die, I need your business!


judge claude frollo said:


> I'm gonna merge with a lot of cartoon pussy


I'm sorry, you post on kiwi farms so you're gonna be an even bigger loser post merge.


Piga Dgrifm said:


> Somebody's fucking fursona just materialized in my home and broke my fine China and I demand reimbursement.


Write a callout post calling it racist and homophobic and it will burst into flames like the demon it is.


judge claude frollo said:


> girl help Wario and Waluigi are outside my door trying to take my shekels
> 
> I'm so happy for JustinRPG


This is what you get for trying to solicit pussy too early bro



judge claude frollo said:


> does that mean we're forced to live side by side with giant diaper furries?


We already are 


LemmeSee said:


> Looking forwards to my Dark Souls hellworld. Where are you idiots dropping?


I'm going to be lemming #17 in lemmings probably, see you all on the other side of the other side.


----------



## ArmouredRobin (Dec 29, 2020)

But when, dear Christine?


----------



## Kilo Riley (Dec 29, 2020)

Day 1 of the Merge. The Sniper is in my bedroom. He's pissing all over the walls and shouting that there's a SPOI AROUND HEAH. I can hear the Spy in the kitchen eating all my baguettes. 

Damn you, Christine. Damn you to hell.


----------



## Clostridium Botulinum (Dec 29, 2020)

Sweet, now I can get fucked up on Statesman Reserve whiskey.


----------



## ScrappyLobsterchu (Dec 29, 2020)

So do we start a thread putting dibs on Wifus once the merge happens. If not i'm just going to put dibs on smug anime Wendy right now so yall niggas best stay away.


----------



## Naamaleipuri (Dec 29, 2020)

The Anger said:


> Day 1 of the Merge. The Sniper is in my bedroom. He's pissing all over the walls and shouting that there's a SPOI AROUND HEAH. I can hear the Spy in the kitchen eating all my baguettes.
> 
> Damn you, Christine. Damn you to hell.


Sorry to hear that. It seems I'm a CoD:MW Grunt. I've been dying and respawning for hours now.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Dec 29, 2020)

Oh god! The monsters from monsters ate my neighbours just ATE my neighbours!


----------



## Leblanc (Dec 29, 2020)

Who wants to help me pool collective autism together to make a super robot army to fight against god emperor(es) chris(tine) chan


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Dec 29, 2020)

so did Chris sacrifice Barb to start the merge?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 29, 2020)

I hope all you motherfuckers excited to see your waifus realize they're going to be drawn by Chris.


----------



## bigbombguy2222 (Dec 29, 2020)

RIP to all my niggas that won't make it. o7


----------



## Delta Δ (Dec 29, 2020)

See you all in C-197, brothers


----------



## Jolyne THICCujoh (Dec 29, 2020)

IT'S TIME (UNZIPS PANTS)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Dec 29, 2020)

Sweet.... I didn’t want to pay my rent next week anyhow.


----------



## Un Platano (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm setting up a dimensional safe zone community, no cartoons allowed. The merge may come, but it won't take us.


----------



## Baguette Child (Dec 29, 2020)

ScrappyLobsterchu said:


> i'm just going to put dibs on smug anime Wendy right now



A man of truly impeccable taste, right here. Wendy is primo tier waifu material.


----------



## Haesindang Park (Dec 29, 2020)

Analog Devolved said:


> View attachment 1816912
> It's finally happening! We're all going to Toontown.


I think he's pregnant. Oh god... Did I say that? I should've known better than to say this during the merge!


----------



## Mage (Dec 29, 2020)

Great, make Lucy real.


----------



## Sir Joahim Browinson III (Dec 29, 2020)

Shit is going down in Kazahstan.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Dec 29, 2020)

The Anger said:


> *It's happening. *


Damn it, why didn't we listen to Ron Paul?!


----------



## Haesindang Park (Dec 29, 2020)

Sir Joahim Browinson III said:


> Shit is going down in Kazahstan.
> View attachment 1816951



Is Borat okay?


----------



## The Lawgiver (Dec 29, 2020)

OH GOD IT'S HAPPENING!


----------



## Jaracainofthewind (Dec 29, 2020)

BooneHelm said:


> Finally I'll be able to try CWC Cola.


Oh man, I've been dying to try out one of those giant straws. Something about the way they look like like they just fill up your mouth just seems so Yum.


----------



## Empress Theresa (Dec 29, 2020)

I should have repented. Is it too late to be absolved of my sins?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 29, 2020)

Empress Theresa said:


> I should have repented. Is it too late to be absolved of my sins?


I think you have to send Chris a couple hundred dollars and he might forget.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Dec 29, 2020)

Didn't Chris say the merge was gonna end up Thanosing the world though?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 29, 2020)

I guess Trump finally _did_ make anime real.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Dec 29, 2020)

The prophecies foretold Null Moon would die on the dimensional merge so goodbye kiwifarms i guess


----------



## sonatine (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Dec 29, 2020)

My toilet just morphed into this, and all the plumbers in my town merged with Mario and refuse to do anything about it until I give them extra lives. 


Spoiler


----------



## Flustercuck (Dec 29, 2020)

Fuck My Life said:


> My dick is hard but I still don't know what the merge is.


the merge is when I put my peepee so hard into Chrischan's dimensional whole it has to be surgically removed


----------



## w4vy_gr4vy (Dec 29, 2020)

I for one welcome our glorious CartoonLand overlords


----------



## Venocide (Dec 29, 2020)

This is awesome, I was getting sick of fucking that Raphtalia body pillow.


----------



## escándalo (Dec 29, 2020)

Imagine living in a hell where everyone looks like Vtubers.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 29, 2020)

I want all my anime waifus to become real!


----------



## Meowstery (Dec 29, 2020)

New year new reality. There's no way this isn't going to be real


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 29, 2020)

Josh is gay now


----------



## Goofy Logic (Dec 29, 2020)

I haven't read very much about CWC and his "dimensional merge" crap, but I imagine it would be a little like "Who Framed Roger Rabbit" but with shitty Ponies and Sonic OCs.


----------



## General Tug Boat (Dec 29, 2020)

Here is some footage from the cartoon world where they built a bridge between our world to C197.  



 The mad lad has finally done it...  I don't think there are going to be any of that sweet Troon toon China in any of our future...


----------



## Anon88 (Dec 29, 2020)

Anyone else going to try and fuck rainbow dash when this goes down or is it just me?


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Dec 29, 2020)

Anon88 said:


> Anyone else going to try and fuck rainbow dash when this goes down or is it just me?


I'm partial to Jessica rabbit myself. Or aeon flux. Maybe the chick from heavy metal.


----------



## Hard Toothbrush (Dec 29, 2020)

The Batter said:


> See you all on the other side.


Superior version for 2020 since it's all shitty


----------



## thismanlies (Dec 29, 2020)

>You wake up after spending another night alone
>You see that your favorite full sized body pillow is gone
>You're pissed
>Your waifu is gone
>Your mom must have snuck into the basement in the middle of the night and took her while you slept
>You smell a familiar smell
>Tendies
>You figure your mom must've made them for you as a way of saying sorry for getting rid of your semen-encrusted fuck pillow
>The basement door opens
>You get ready to chew her out
>But you don't see your mother
>Instead you see a blue haired goddess with cat ears and gigantic anime titties
>You call her by her name
>She closes her eyes and smiles
>"I brought your morning tendies, anon-kun"
>You ask where your mom is
>She says she anime-kicked her into space
>You get on the computer to read the local headlines
>They say cartoon characters as well as Sonic OCs are roaming the earth
>You look back at your smiling waifu
>You realized what happened
>The Merge...
>It's real
>You immediately get on your knees and praise the CPU Goddess for making this happen
>You know now who made anime real
>And her name is...
>Christine Weston Chandler


----------



## Psyduck (Dec 29, 2020)

*cue Christine suffocating Barb in her sleep so she can become 'whole' in her new life after the merge. As the Goddess of her self imagined realm, Christine Chan sets out on a mission to send the rest of humanity into the merge, her first act of mercy as the new Overlady*

All of you faggots 'ironically' jumping for cartoon ladies disgust me


----------



## Witthel (Dec 29, 2020)

I looked out my window and saw a Bowser shitting out a pillar-sized turd.

What a way to cap off 2020.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Dec 29, 2020)

i better be able to fuck all the characters from my favorite shows or else i will cry myself to death in a deep dark corner where nobody touches


----------



## draggs (Dec 29, 2020)

OMG

YES

YES

RIGHT THERE REALITIES

RIGHT THERE

I'M MOORGING

I'M MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORGING

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

MY GOD - IT'S FULL OF RODENTS


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Dec 29, 2020)

LocalFireDept said:


> Finally, I can be in CWCville. I wonder which of the above average amount of cool places I may chill at first. I am definitely not faking my enthusiasm to avoid Magi-chan remotely reading my thoughts.


CWC is omniscient, he knows all possible outcomes of your actions.
He knows what you will be thinking in 2045.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Dec 29, 2020)

I hope I die


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Dec 29, 2020)

Elizabeth, I'm coming to join ya honey!


----------



## REMEMBERMKULTRA (Dec 29, 2020)

Ok nigs, post your waifus. I call Yuki from Haruhi S.


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 29, 2020)

Lame Entropy said:


> So bets on Chris offing himself tonight?


You joke, but Terry went on about "ascending" the night he jumped in front of that train.


----------



## Love Machine (Dec 29, 2020)

Who will be the strongest person in the post merge world? Why will it be Madara Uchiha...


----------



## escándalo (Dec 29, 2020)

We need to check on Becky Amber will become a snorlax


----------



## Ilikeoreos (Dec 29, 2020)

TFJohn said:


> It would be fucking hilarious if it did happen but the odds of it happening are zero.  Your waifu will never be real.


Even if this stuff could happen I wouldn't waste it on some anime character.  I'd much rather have a younger but still over 21 year old clone of a Jessica Simpson lookalike who friendzoned me in high school that I was absolutely crazy about.


----------



## JongleJingle (Dec 29, 2020)

Right, time to get the FUCK out of this planet and head for Mars. The Tech Priests there will certainly not mind the sudden influx of demons, lost explorers and honest to god dinosaurs suddenly running about, let alone a singular man in a _*ahem* legally obtained _R-Type fighter craft. Shit, maybe I could share the tech and try retaking the Earth!

...Once I'm done nutting over all the Mechanicus' tech. I WANT MY KASTELAN BUT IRL DAMMIT.


----------



## Null (Dec 29, 2020)

Comrades, when we get to the other side, start killing all the animes.


----------



## Yamcha's Only Fan (Dec 29, 2020)

Chris: I'm going to join sonichu!
its a trap!
Chris: I have psychic powers!


----------



## Cantercoin (Dec 29, 2020)

Finally my big tiddie goth gf will finally be real


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Dec 29, 2020)

Be sure to use swords when killing the animes. Everyone knows you never bring a gun to an anime sword fight.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Dec 29, 2020)

Guys Magichan just showed up in my bedroom and he had photorealistic bleeding red eyes and he started to scream while pulling out his luscious purple quills, as his skin became exposed to my burning eyes I saw a broken man. I saw a man whose skin was pink and raw, bleeding from the force with which he pulled out his own hair. I saw the very mouth of God open up when he screamed out in agony, I watched his body crumble and his form distort in unholy ways as his bones crumbled under his own weight. In that moment, I know that I saw the end of days. The death of the last true savior. Guys, I'm so afraid, why won't anyone help me? Why can't I remember what it is to feel warm? I just want to stop shaking, I will never be free from his wretched screams.


----------



## JongleJingle (Dec 29, 2020)

Null said:


> Comrades, when we get to the other side, start killing all the animes.


You got it Boss. The Yaoi's go first.


----------



## gh0stzero (Dec 29, 2020)

You mean Joi will finally read me bedtime stories?


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Dec 29, 2020)

I actually don't know much about the dimensional merge, but I did I recently finish reading the Dunwich horror. Is the dimensional merge something like that? Do I need to start reading formula from the Necronomicon in order to banish the horror back to it's father and prevent the merge from taking place?


----------



## John Furrman (Dec 29, 2020)

All my waifus are now living with me and none of them are employed.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Dec 29, 2020)

Someone needs to make one of those fake Emergency broadcast system videos on the dimensional merge


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm ready to watch weebs fight over who gets to fuck their waifu first


----------



## Incogsneedo (Dec 29, 2020)

_*And now, the end is near And so I face the final curtain...*_


----------



## Leblanc (Dec 29, 2020)

Can't wait to see cpu godess Christine sonichu in a battle royale with the 40k chaos gods, the great horned rat, unicron, the ideon, literal satan, the flying spagetti monster, mazinger ZERO, STTGL, and the getter emperor


----------



## AMERICA (Dec 29, 2020)

How am I gonna feed all these waifus that just showed up at my house? HELP


----------



## EyelessMC (Dec 29, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Does this mean I don't have to go to work anymore?


Implying you were working to begin with. 
Implying Corona Lockdowns didn't make you a NEET
Implying the MERGE won't bring in a worse Coronavirus than anything we have now because anime characters never wear mouth-masks unless they are villains or emo gits

In fact...I bet the merge is what the Great Reset was always gonna be


----------



## LocalFireDept (Dec 29, 2020)

Null said:


> Comrades, when we get to the other side, start killing all the animes.


From anime to animain't


----------



## Rewire Tea (Dec 29, 2020)

On the one hand, I'm very happy for JustinRPG and Reshiram.

On the other, as someone who doesn't follow Chris very closely at all: is the merge supposed to include all the fictional characters/waifus/husbandos ever? Or just characters that Chris cares about? Because if it's just Sonic and Pokemon and ponies, I'd rather die.


----------



## BScCollateral (Dec 29, 2020)

John Furrman said:


> All my waifus are now living with me and none of them are employed.



Don't your waifus have to astrally project to have sex?


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (Dec 29, 2020)

Null said:


> Comrades, when we get to the other side, start killing all the animes.


Do I have to kill whatever Pokémon I use to kill the anime? Pokémon is an anime.


----------



## Santiagothrumachifacku (Dec 29, 2020)

I've been waiting for this day.


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Dec 29, 2020)

I should have picked a better waifu...


----------



## Jah Hates Kaffirs (Dec 29, 2020)

How strong do you think the post-merge clarity is?


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Dec 29, 2020)

Can't wait to see what whackadoo reason Chris will give for not being thigh deep in weird Sonic OC booty by the end of this.

And/or can't wait to hear from President Pepe Le Pew.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 29, 2020)

I hope that I live through it so I can fight Mickey Mouse irl.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

so does this mean ill become a little kid from the 80's surrounded by movie monsters, vhs tapes, and an nes? damn that means ill be too young for muffet...actually i think she might be into that kinda thing.


----------



## Sir Joahim Browinson III (Dec 29, 2020)

>2022
>The Merge happened at new year eve 
>Most of the population, OC, characters died in huge war agains forces of evil, that devastated Earth beyoned healing. 
>The survivors are traveling among the wasteland and ruins of old
>The reality itself is unstable causing anomalies ten times worse than ones in Stalker 
<Time itself won't work properly, making a two years feel like hundreds 
>Deterioration of reality will lead to world being erased from existance or exploding and destroying the rest of the Multiverse. 
>Legends say that the only safe haven, spared compleetely from harsh new world is the mythical town of CWCvile in the place that was once called Virginia. 
>Said legends also tell a story of powerful diety saving this place from the ruin of the Merge.
>Some of the travelers strife to get there desperate for safety and protection.
>Others choose to stay out of there, in fear or hatred for what might be inhabiting the place. 
>1C-211987 was the dimension of The Road all this time



Edit: This is pure 'tism, but I would write some post-apocalyptic crossover based on that.


----------



## Picklechu (Dec 29, 2020)

Help, the Wogglebug materialized outside of my apartment and wants to impale me with his gigantic, razor-sharp bedbug penis, and Leastus the Hypercock Goblin is here to help him. Pinkie Pie is in my kitchen eating paper towels, knocking things over, and shitting on the floor. The Wern's imaginary girlfriends are hysterical and hiding in my shower. I don't know what to do.



ogmudbone said:


> Implying the garage is being used for anything else but the hoard.


They don't have a garage.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 29, 2020)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> That means god is also real now! Praise the Looooord!


 How many fedoras do you own?


----------



## Hypnopedosnake2 (Dec 29, 2020)

The actual theme for this thread






Bring on the merge.


----------



## carltondanks (Dec 29, 2020)

oh god, oh fuck, oh shit, oh no
i knew something would happen at the last minute in 2020


----------



## Takodachi (Dec 29, 2020)

I was promised a swift death, I'm rather disappointed.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 29, 2020)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> The merge has been on for a couple of years now.


Chris blamed the delay on the "limits and shit" of reality.

I think "merge" is really euphemism for "loss of sanity"...


----------



## Fireman Sam (Dec 29, 2020)

We're all becoming CGI abominations and Chris will reign supreme overlord in of the dimensions with his cohort of Marvel characters by his side. As it was foretold!


----------



## Reverend (Dec 29, 2020)

What the fuck are these shenanigan's that a troonfuckup is ranting about?


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Dec 29, 2020)

Oh damn it happened guys. I'm right now smoking crack with Pac-Man. Thanks Chris.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

Rebel Wilson said:


> I'm partial to Jessica rabbit myself. Or aeon flux. Maybe the chick from heavy metal.


Muffet all they way; blindfolded, tied up in her web, heart turned to purple with tea, then pelted with stale baked goods...those thots on craigslist wouldn't go for it but i dont need them now.


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 29, 2020)

after this shitshow of a year CWC becoming the blind idiot god of all dimensions seems downright charming and benign



Lame Entropy said:


> OH SHIT. Oh shit. I knew I should have worn my nice clothes today. How else am I supposed to impress Sayaka-chan?!
> View attachment 1816828


Money. Only money. Besides you're competing for her alongside actual Ferengi. You're doomed.

also more photographic proof that the Merge Is Happening


----------



## highwayghoul (Dec 29, 2020)

Are waifus and husbandos being implemented in waves? I hope I get mine along with my stimulus...


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 29, 2020)

Also this seems familiar...


----------



## GooglePuppet (Dec 29, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Does this mean I don't have to go to work anymore?


Nope, enjoy the slave labor under CDI Ganon.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

1SnakeEater said:


> _*And now, the end is near And so I face the final curtain...*_


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Dec 29, 2020)

He's gonna kill himself isn't he?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 29, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Also this seems familiar...







Okay guys for the love of god do not drink Chris' koolaid


----------



## judge claude frollo (Dec 29, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> He's gonna kill himself isn't he?


what if he kills Barb and then himself?


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

highwayghoul said:


> Are waifus and husbandos being implemented in waves? I hope I get mine along with my stimulus...


same, muffet charges an arm and a leg for spider cider and doughnuts will 2000g cover it?


----------



## CaribbeanEmperor (Dec 29, 2020)

AHHHHHH IM MERRGGIIINNGGGGG, AHHHHHHH OH GOD OH JEEZ IM MEERRGGIINGG.


----------



## Cowboy Kim (Dec 29, 2020)

Help me the animes are roaming the streets and mugging people.
Pic related, one just got arrested


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

The queen of the ruins has arrived


----------



## troon patrol (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Dec 29, 2020)

judge claude frollo said:


> what if he kills Barb and then himself?


The feral cats and the old mutts got a couple of weeks of food to live off until they start foraging for food, eating each other and then perish among the hoard.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Dec 29, 2020)

I wonder what triggered Chris declaring that the Merge is upon us.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Dec 29, 2020)

OH DEAR GOD DWARF FORTRESS IS REAL BUT THEY MAD AS HELL SHEEEEEEET.


----------



## CaribbeanEmperor (Dec 29, 2020)

We must secure a future for our anime girls, and our anime children.


----------



## carltondanks (Dec 29, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> View attachment 1817161
> 
> Okay guys for the love of god do not drink Chris' koolaid


it has his semen in it, no thanks


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

Optimus Prime said:


> I wonder what triggered Chris declaring that the Merge is upon us.


all joke aside, my guess is....


_BARB IS DEAD_


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Dec 29, 2020)

I mixed my prescription sleeping pills with vodka, so something is definitely merging right now.


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 29, 2020)

if i don’t survive the merge, tell Kurisu-chan i love her


----------



## DavidFerrie (Dec 29, 2020)

Wait -- comics characters are merging with reality?

Being a (ahem!) *mature *Farmer, I hereby place dibs on these Eighties girls as my "wayfoos," or whatever you youngsters call such entities:


Spoiler


----------



## Super Book (Dec 29, 2020)

judge claude frollo said:


> what if he kills Barb and then himself?


My big brain theory is that Barb finally croaked and this is just him coping with that fact


----------



## carltondanks (Dec 29, 2020)

Chan the Wizard said:


> I mixed my prescription sleeping pills with vodka, so something is definitely merging right now.


for the love of god, don't die. chris chan is not going to be the last thing you see before you die


----------



## Moguro Fukuzou (Dec 29, 2020)

Fair warning to those that share the name of a fictional character, there seems to be a nasty side effect that's presenting itself with this merger. There's a highly likely chance you'll end up merging with said character in some sort of horrible abomination, that, or it's highly likely said character will come to fuck you. I don't know which option is more terrifying personally.


----------



## Sir Joahim Browinson III (Dec 29, 2020)

Optimus Prime said:


> I wonder what triggered Chris declaring that the Merge is upon us.


he did said that some "apex event" happened "less than twelve hours ago". 
So ether something big happened or Chris is bullshitting us.


----------



## Tookie (Dec 29, 2020)

Sir Joahim Browinson III said:


> he did said that some "apex event" happened "less than twelve hours ago".
> So ether something big happened or Chris is bullshitting us.


Maybe Barb died.


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 29, 2020)

This time for real.
*LET’S Fucking GO!*


----------



## Looney Troons (Dec 29, 2020)

Poor Chris. He has realized that this merge stuff is total BS, but now has a small legion of idiotic fans who rely on him to preach his false gospel. Not wanting to lose these three people who support him, he’s gotta make the merge relevant just to “postpone” it again.


----------



## Picklechu (Dec 29, 2020)

carltondanks said:


> for the love of god, don't die. chris chan is not going to be the last thing you see before you die


Chris-chan is going to be the last thing all of us see before we die.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Dec 29, 2020)

Moguro Fukuzou said:


> Fair warning to those that share the name of a fictional character, there seems to be a nasty side effect that's presenting itself with this merger. There's a highly likely chance you'll end up merging with said character in some sort of horrible abomination, that, or it's highly likely said character will come to fuck you. I don't know which option is more terrifying personally.


As long as I get my glasses fixed, I'm solid.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 29, 2020)

Dude. Baneposting IRL will be a thing.


----------



## porque no los bolth (Dec 29, 2020)

It's 2020, taking into account what this year has already given us, I wouldn't be shocked if it actually _did_  happen.

on the bright side I could find Julian and make him my wife ASAP


----------



## Sir Joahim Browinson III (Dec 29, 2020)

Tookie said:


> Maybe Barb died.


Honestly, I wish there was more relible way to check on Barb than Chris. We could confirm the situation if thay really happened, but oh well...


----------



## Ensign Faggot (Dec 29, 2020)

I hope tamers12345 will let me meet Bartleby so he can tell me how poor I am. Sonic's buttcheeks are just a bonus.


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Dec 29, 2020)

Before the merge brings my waifu what are the chances she'll love me


----------



## idosometimes (Dec 29, 2020)

Will Chris be going out like Jonestown or Waco?


----------



## CaribbeanEmperor (Dec 29, 2020)

Basement Dwelling Dork said:


> Before the merge brings my waifu what are the chances she'll love me


if you believe it will come, you must have faith.. Seras Victoria will be mine.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

PurpleSquirrel said:


> Wait -- comics characters are merging with reality?
> 
> Being a (ahem!) *mature *Farmer, I hereby place dibs on these Eighties girls as my "wayfoos," or whatever you youngsters call such entities:
> 
> ...


..real impressive "grandpa" you havent lived to you've seen these lovley ladies


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Super Book (Dec 29, 2020)

Ensign Faggot said:


> I hope tamers12345 will let me meet Bartleby so he can tell me how poor I am. Sonic's buttcheeks are just a bonus.


Would tamers Bartleby and Sonic Underground Bartleby be two separate entities or are they merged together to form some unholy abomination with nice abs?


----------



## Kier (Dec 29, 2020)

Ok ok but.... Correct a newfag if he is wrong but.... we seem to be missing a golden opportunity here. We can create our own characters and have them merge in. If Chris' OCs count, then surely ours do. We have all the power here. We can summon a non autistic Chris to act as his Shadow the Hedgehog, we can all create our own personal dream girls, we can create OCs based on real people with any modifications we want. This seems like the perfect time to hit up MS Paint.


----------



## Hard Toothbrush (Dec 29, 2020)

Alright all joking aside I'm getting scared now, there are some reports from Russia that cartoon characters are coming to life and they're angry af




If you want a picture of the future, imagine a comically oversized cartoon mouse foot stamping on a human face—forever.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Dec 29, 2020)

AWW SHIT I'M FEELING IT
SKYRIM VAMPIRE WAIFU HERE I COME


----------



## s0mbra (Dec 29, 2020)

Moguro Fukuzou said:


> Fair warning to those that share the name of a fictional character, there seems to be a nasty side effect that's presenting itself with this merger. There's a highly likely chance you'll end up merging with said character in some sort of horrible abomination, that, or it's highly likely said character will come to fuck you. I don't know which option is more terrifying personally.


I hope this includes screen names bc I'd be pretty cool with either


----------



## Readhed (Dec 29, 2020)

Looney Troons said:


> He has realized that this merge stuff is total BS, but now has a small legion of idiotic fans who rely on him to preach his false gospel.


I don't know to be honest. At first I thought he was just pretending like a little kid and playing along with the weens who support this shit, but sadly now I'm leaning towards thinking that he actually believes in this shit.


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 29, 2020)

GooglePuppet said:


> Nope, enjoy the slave labor under CDI Ganon.


At least it’s not Hentai Ganon.


----------



## Ensign Faggot (Dec 29, 2020)

Super Book said:


> Would tamers Bartleby and Sonic Underground Bartleby be two separate entities or are they merged together to form some unholy abomination with nice abs?


At this point I don't even recognize the original one. Tamers' Bartleby will probably just absorb him and grow slightly stronger.


----------



## Legoshi (Dec 29, 2020)

What if this means Chris-Chan is now Chris-Sama? Shall we venerate him?


----------



## sidekek (Dec 29, 2020)

oh god oh fuck


BucolicVisage said:


> if i don’t survive the merge, tell Kurisu-chan i love her


of course -- i'll tell my wife right away!


----------



## carltondanks (Dec 29, 2020)

God is a Serb said:


> What if this means Chris-Chan is now Chris-Sama? Shall we venerate him?


"no, chris sama, do not pepper spray the ninja turtles"


----------



## Moguro Fukuzou (Dec 29, 2020)

I can't wait for the battle royales to start between people all competing for the same waifus, hopefully we'll have kiwis on scene to livestream it.


----------



## Sir Joahim Browinson III (Dec 29, 2020)

Basement Dwelling Dork said:


> Before the merge brings my waifu what are the chances she'll love me


Following wierd rules Chris established the highest chance to score with 2d is to have OC in relationships with her, so when you fuse with him she will love you as if you were him.
Edit: Theoretically, waifu duping can be achieved that way, but I am not sure.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

just remember "_There is a bright flash , brighter than the sun, brighter than anything you've ever seen."_


----------



## DavidFerrie (Dec 29, 2020)

horrorfan89 said:


> ..real impressive "grandpa" you havent lived to you've seen these lovley ladies
> View attachment 1817238
> 
> View attachment 1817241
> ...


Get off my lawn with those animal-hybrid monstrosities, you young whippersnapper!


----------



## Zig-Zag the Grand Vizier (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm not ready to meet my OCs. They'll beat my ass for being a lil pussy! Chris, please!


----------



## Sperghetti (Dec 29, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> If all the shitty OCs I wrote in my mid teens came into existence I'd feel duty-bound to put those mary-stu abominations down. Hope noone's fucking with Chris' head again and it's just him going into some deep ass fantasy for a day or two.


I feel a bit bad for mine, honestly. They don’t need to be subjected to this shit, or Chris.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 29, 2020)

Super Book said:


> Would tamers Bartleby and Sonic Underground Bartleby be two separate entities or are they merged together to form some unholy abomination with nice abs?


They're the same Bartleby, Tamers12345's drawings are perfect.

Bitch.


----------



## Sir Joahim Browinson III (Dec 29, 2020)

I love how this thread is all about Kiwis indulging in bit of their own 'tism before saying goodbye to this shitty year.
Edit: I guess people in general think that it's not bad to dream of mirracle, but it's important to understand the limit.


----------



## highwayghoul (Dec 29, 2020)

Sir Joahim Browinson III said:


> Following wierd rules Chris established the highest chance to score with 2d is to have OC in relationships with her, so when you fuse with him she will love you as if you were him.
> Edit: Theoretically, waifu duping can be achieved that way, but I am not sure.


stupid phone posted too soon 
anyway finally my years on r/waifuism will pay off


----------



## Terrorist (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

PurpleSquirrel said:


> Get off my lawn with those animal-hybrid monstrosities, you young whippersnapper!


only two are animal based grandad. The others a succubus and the last one's a shardbinder there's a difference!


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Dec 29, 2020)

Is the merge the reason why it's taking seven hours for my steam download or is that just some Jacoba shit?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 29, 2020)

In news not related to bizarre sexual fantasies starring cartoon arachnids: if Barb's still kicking, this might be the "'Apex Event": one of his bronycons got delayed to 2022.  Timelines match up, I think.


----------



## TheBest (Dec 29, 2020)

So what exactly is the Merge? I might be retarded.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Dec 29, 2020)

Readhed said:


> I don't know to be honest. At first I thought he was just pretending like a little kid and playing along with the weens who support this shit, but sadly now I'm leaning towards thinking that he actually believes in this shit.


It’s either believe this shit, or face the fact that no one (who matters, at least) gives a lick about him, or has ever given a lick about him in nearly forty years,


----------



## Microlab (Dec 29, 2020)

TheBest said:


> So what exactly is the Merge? I might be retarded.


The Rapture except with Sonichu and in Heaven-Earth you get to fuck anime girls.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Dec 29, 2020)

TheBest said:


> So what exactly is the Merge? I might be retarded.


Shut up, shut the FUCK up.
edit: i'm sorry for swearing at you.


----------



## Hoff Man (Dec 29, 2020)

ngl sometimes i feel like the bettr my life becomes the better the world gets

like improving your station shifts you over into a dimension more suited to you

which is why im now in the everythings fucked dimension lol


----------



## ogmudbone (Dec 29, 2020)

judge claude frollo said:


> what if he kills Barb and then himself?


What if he kills barb, and norman bates her.


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hard Toothbrush said:


> Alright all joking aside I'm getting scared now, there are some reports from Russia that cartoon characters are coming to life and they're angry af



Keep your rifle by your side.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> In news not related to bizarre sexual fantasies starring cartoon arachnids:


you can refer to me by name you know. Not like I have anything to hide anyways.


but yeah my guess is either barb's had a stroke or heart attack and is on her way to the morgue, or this is just chris's way of saying "im still gonna be sonichu in momma's body till 2022."


----------



## Bubbly Sink (Dec 29, 2020)

FUCK! I don't have enough tactical gear to survive this shit!

I might survive sonichu's wrath if I play dead.


----------



## Yamcha's Only Fan (Dec 29, 2020)

looks like chris is back in his own body.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

TheOnlyYamchaFan said:


> View attachment 1817330
> looks like chris is back in his own body.


great only took him six months to finally drop one act....does he have any court dates scheduled?


----------



## Mimic (Dec 29, 2020)

Look if I get to pet a great sabercub I'll be thrilled.

Look at this adorable fucker!


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Dec 29, 2020)

horrorfan89 said:


> great only took him six months to finally drop one act....does he have any court dates scheduled?


Looks like Barbs life is coming to an end.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

Flavius Anthemius said:


> Looks like Barbs life is coming to an end.


barb scmarb! i want the wafius on my daki collection to come to life and start making me dinner already!


----------



## Mary the Goldsmith (Dec 29, 2020)

so around what time is my waifu OC coming home? asking for a friend


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Dec 29, 2020)

"The Merge happened and you can't see it because you don't have the superhuman ability to daydream, like I do!"


----------



## Gensou Hadou (Dec 29, 2020)

If the Merge is "in progress"... Bring back the Majora's Mask election moon?


----------



## Penis (Dec 29, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Does this mean I don't have to go to work anymore?


Well a Democrat WAS elected so...


----------



## JongleJingle (Dec 29, 2020)

Honestly, the ramifications of such an event have already been elaborated on so many times, but I'll just add in some writefaggotry of my own because why not, it's fun:



Spoiler: A LONG ASS STORY



It is the year 2021, and all is blown to hell and beyond. Literally.

The goddess to be, Christine Weston Chandler, had finally done it. She had torn open the walls between flesh reality and cartoon reality. The prophesized time would come; Christine would finally escape the droll reality she would be stuck in, and all would go as ordained by her visions and dreams. Everything would be set right.

Except it DIDN'T go right.

The merge occurred on the fated hour, and all life on Earth felt a power unheard or seen in many millennia. Every life form, from the simplest micro-organism to the smartest men alive felt a tremor, a rift in their very minds and bodies, feeling a sort of unbalance only those sent to space or in a deprivation tank can claim to know.

Then death came to the little blue ball of Earth.

Starships the size of continents. Beasts that could swallow cities. Armies that could crush the planet in moments. Spirits, demons and angels, given free reign to destroy or create at a moments whim.

The destined to die did as they were fated, merged with their dimensional counterpart. But the results were not to expectation: the abominations that formed instead became feared creatures, destroying all in their path in a ravenous desire to end their misery and pain. Whole swaths of these beasts roamed the world, fighting anything they came across. 

Soon enough, the factions on the planet realized their fate. Borders and treaties and war declarations and surrenders and conquests and so much more were made, the whole planet becoming a warzone. The weakest were destroyed or assimilated in short order; the strongest would thrive, enslaving all nearby that they could or aligning with similarly minded factions.\

Christine was confused and furious, as always. She tried in vain to contact her creations, her children, but their signals could not be found. Truth be told, they were destroyed soon after the merge; beings or forces more powerful than they had found them, and either killed or experimented upon them. All of Chandlers "hubbies" were wrought out without second thought.

The resulting wars that ensued were horrific. Star Destroyers traded blows with UNSC ships. Astartes fought hordes of Ravagers and demons from hell. Metal Gears nuked entire continents while Evangelions and Angels did battle once more with confusion and hatred. The original inhabitants were quickly wiped away, either killed or indoctrinated into a faction. Soon, nowhere on Earth was safe. War had officially become the only means of life.

It took a whole 3 days before something close to peace had been made. The Imperium of Man, GDI, EDF, UNSC and UAC (or the remnants of said factions) combined forces, forming the United Coalition of Mankind, or UCOM. Most of the original inhabitants of Earth joined the UCOM, seeing them as protectors of Earth, trying to rebuild what remained of their world. UCOM's methods were cruel, yes, but neccesary to survive; the radioactive, reality warped remains outside the City-Continents were too dangerous to live in. Stiff regulations and daily searches would keep the remains of Mankind alive, if only a bit more unhappy than usual. 

Other factions existed, such as the Consortium of Xenological Species, or COXS. Comprised of entirely alien species, they desired a way off of Earth, and back to their homeworlds or territories. The Eldar, Tau, Covenant, Etherials and more were part of this faction. They treated Humans irregularly; sometimes with peaceful intentions, othertimes with just plain hostility. UCOM and COXS constantly fought for obvious reasons.

However, there remains a far more deadly and insidious force in both plain view and the shadows. A hellish force, often literally, lurking beyond the tattered remains of reality. They are the Distorted, the eldritch gods and reality warping species of Broken Earth. The Chaos Gods, Bydo, Azathothian Pantheon and more comprise this "Faction": for they acted more as barbarians at the gate and destroyers of all instead of a civilized force. They despise and are amused of both factions, seeing them nothing more than prey or playthings for their whims. The Chaos Gods and Bydo are at constant odds however, their very natures compelling them to corrupt one another. This is barely kept in check however by some of the more powerful beings, namely Nyarlathotep and The Crimson King.

But what of Chandler? How does she fare in this Broken Earth? Only a few know for certain; She has hidden herself from the world, fallen deeper into her shattered dreams and delusions. She still searches for Sonichu and Mewtwo, in a desperate attempt to find some form of peace in a world torn asunder by warfare and shattered pockets of reality.

The world is broken, but a small sect still has enjoyment to be had. An order of "Shitposters", making fun of the situations in the world, especially those they deem "lolcows". They go by many names; Farmers, Kiwis, Christorians and more. But put simply, they are the remnants of Kiwi Farms, still chronicling the worlds gaffes, japes and mishaps without abbandon. They have been gifted with something special; a working computer with a special copy of the internet only THEY can access. So they shall sit on their asses and write shitposts aplenty, and laugh, rage, cry and sigh at the many, many things this new world has to offer together.

The world is broken, but by god has it gotten a lot more interesting.

Thanks for coming to my Ted Talk lol.


 
Friendly reminder than Chris is still a fat homosexual and I would still not have sex with him in ANY form he takes.


----------



## Charlie Barkin (Dec 29, 2020)

https://youtu.be/Dy4HA3vUv2c
		

The TRUE Merge theme


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

hrrrnggg said:


> https://youtu.be/Dy4HA3vUv2c
> 
> 
> The TRUE Merge theme


if you merge into moxxie after the merge...can i have your wife?


also it's more like this for me


----------



## Charlie Barkin (Dec 29, 2020)

horrorfan89 said:


> if you merge into moxxie after the merge...can i have your wife?





horrorfan89 said:


> if you merge into moxxie after the merge...can i have your wife?
> 
> 
> also it's more like this for me


No, I will hope and prey I stay as my own measly human form so  can court my wife


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 29, 2020)

I direct you all to look at my avatar.

This is what's coming along with Chris's ponies and sonichus. 

Be prepared, niggers.  All your penis are belong to her.



*edit* well thanks for stealing my thunder, @JongleJingle !  This looks rather pissyass in comparison with your full-press focussed post!


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

hrrrnggg said:


> No, I will hope and prey I stay as my own measly human form so  can court my wife
> 
> View attachment 1817355


hey you can have that literal living doll (provided she's still not clam wrestling with vaggie) I want the imp chick and the hellhound


----------



## Oaat (Dec 29, 2020)

Um, what's going on in new mexico right now?


----------



## CaribbeanEmperor (Dec 29, 2020)

sorry lads, this is the REAL THEME!


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Dec 29, 2020)

Självlysande SÄPO Blatte said:


> This makes so much sense. Now I finally understand why 2020 is such a bizarre and shitty year. Chris has been running the show all along, he played us like a damn fiddle.







Give me a weapon to surpass Metal Gear or give me death


----------



## Charlie Barkin (Dec 29, 2020)

horrorfan89 said:


> hey you can have that literal living doll (provided she's still not clam wrestling with vaggie) I want the devil chick and the hellhound
> View attachment 1817362


There are many good waifus in Hazbin/Helluva that'd have a hard time choosing, but my choice would come down to these three if the merge happens and Chris was right all along


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 29, 2020)

The Un-Clit said:


> I direct you all to look at my avatar.


Meanwhile, having kiwi birds [floating] on innertubes in our pools wouldn't be so bad. They would say "wat" a lot though.


----------



## Kilo Riley (Dec 29, 2020)

hrrrnggg said:


> View attachment 1817370



furry.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

hrrrnggg said:


> There are many good waifus in Hazbin/Helluva that'd have a hard time choosing, but my choice would come down to these three if the merge happens and Chris was right all along
> 
> View attachment 1817367
> View attachment 1817368
> View attachment 1817370


like i said you can have charlie...octavia...ehhh let me have loony and the birb girl's "feathery ass" is all yours.



The Anger said:


> furry.


hater


----------



## Charlie Barkin (Dec 29, 2020)

The Anger said:


> furry.


I don't go by that term, I just like jacking it to Krystal the fox sometimes
A lot of furries are gross deviants, I am much more of a weeb nowadays


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

hrrrnggg said:


> I don't go by that term, I just like jacking it to Krystal the fox sometimes
> A lot of furries are gross deviants, I am much more of a weeb nowadays


big differed between sexy big tited fox girls and sexy pink haired vampire girls and the hyperinflation, diaperfag blm supoorters the furries have devolved into mien friuend


----------



## ShiftyBoi (Dec 29, 2020)

The Un-Clit said:


> I direct you all to look at my avatar.
> 
> This is what's coming along with Chris's ponies and sonichus.
> 
> ...


TFW you walk in on the imaginary version of Chris' taint eating someone.


----------



## Charlie Barkin (Dec 29, 2020)

horrorfan89 said:


> big differed between sexy big tited fox girls and sexy pink haired vampire girls and the hyperinflation, diaperfag blm supoorters the furries have devolved into mien friuend


Yes


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

this thread has gone from Chris tweeting "it's happening" to a thread on half the farms repressed sexual fantasies and fetishes. 

Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## CaribbeanEmperor (Dec 29, 2020)

horrorfan89 said:


> this thread has gone from Chris tweeting "it's happening" to a thread on half the farms repressed sexual fantasies and fetishes.
> 
> Isn't it beautiful?


this is what lockdown does to us


----------



## Surtur (Dec 29, 2020)

This explains why I am Surturchu now


----------



## Sheriff of CWCville (Dec 29, 2020)

I’m just excited I get to meet the wisest man to ever ramble this earth, and to finally know the meaning of the greatest question of all..






_*What doth life?*_

(also forgot to shout u out earlier on this @Null because not only is XRA the greatest adult swim show, it is one of the best shows in general ever. the writing and pacing are absolutely unrivaled)


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

CarbbieanEmperor said:


> this is what lockdown does to us


ok so do I carve the eastern star on my chest pointed upwards or downwards? and should I have refreshments ready? I've read Clive Barker's Hellraiser novella and frank had snacks prepared for the cenobites in the book (for the arival of millie and loona, not the cenobites...my name be horror fan but those guys freak me right the fuck out)


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 29, 2020)

Sheriff of CWCville said:


> I’m just excited I get to meet the wisest man to ever ramble this earth, and to finally know the meaning of the greatest question of all..
> 
> View attachment 1817398
> 
> ...


Sorry, but survivors died out a long time ago.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 29, 2020)

horrorfan89 said:


> this thread has gone from Chris tweeting "it's happening" to a thread on half the farms repressed sexual fantasies and fetishes.
> 
> Isn't it beautiful?


Personally, I want Tae Takemi to Hold me and tell me everything's going to be okay.


----------



## Sheriff of CWCville (Dec 29, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> Sorry, but survivors died out a long time ago.


We’re a dying breed


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 29, 2020)

I demand my 2000 c quarters 600 isn't enough damnit!









Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Personally, I want Tae Takemi to Hold me and tell me everything's going to be okay.


I want muffet to bake me cookies and pour tea and tell me the same thing...maybe share a bottle of that "juice" isabelle always brings into work, and then raise some hell with millie and loona.


----------



## Psychic Espeon (Dec 30, 2020)

A couple songs to fit the mood:


----------



## AbraCadaver (Dec 30, 2020)

horrorfan89 said:


> Muffet all they way; blindfolded, tied up in her web, heart turned to purple with tea, then pelted with stale baked goods...those thots on craigslist wouldn't go for it but i dont need them now.


Just smdh if you ain’t gonna bang Sans. Idgaf what gender you are. Everyone likes a funny skeleton.


----------



## The_MmmBop_Gang (Dec 30, 2020)

What if his autism gives Chris just enough prescience to think we're in the midst of a dimensional merge but the reality is that he misinterpreted the visions and his precious merge will only end up culminating in a bunch of weirdo anarchists and Qtard boomers having a massive slap fight with police in Washington DC next week.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Dec 30, 2020)

The_MmmBop_Gang said:


> What if his autism gives Chris just enough prescience to think we're in the midst of a dimensional merge but the reality is that he misinterpreted the visions and his precious merge will only end up culminating in a bunch of weirdo anarchists and Qtard boomers having a massive slap fight with police in Washington DC next week.


I don’t know, but a fucktonne of my husbandos just turned up and I’m not sure if I have to add them to my lease now, or...? Does the Merge come with an instruction manual? Can I claim my dude harem as dependents? Do I get a tax break? They ate all my food and one of them broke my xbox.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 30, 2020)

AbraCadaver said:


> Just smdh if you ain’t gonna bang Sans. Idgaf what gender you are. Everyone likes a funny skeleton.


hey you can have the bone brothers all you want, just stay away from my muffet and goat mom.


----------



## Margo Martindale (Dec 30, 2020)

Superjail will be real, and all the cartoons and anime will be incarcerated


----------



## Quijibo69 (Dec 30, 2020)

Is this why 2020 was so autistic? We were inside Chris' head the whole time.


----------



## make_it_so (Dec 30, 2020)

11:40 PM - Still no waifu.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 30, 2020)

Jesus Christ, I thought that's the code phrase for "Null is shutting down KF", but it's just a new round of delusions from Chris.



Quijibo69 said:


> Is this why 2020 was so autistic? We were inside Chris' head the whole time.


This is not reality! This is reality.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 30, 2020)

If the "merge" happened, the dark gods would become real.

On the other hand, the Emprah would also come to "Earth 1218".

@Second Missing Primarch, thoughts?


----------



## Wyzzerd (Dec 30, 2020)

I take one little nap and everyone claims that reality has folded in on itself. 

Whelp if this is how it ends, I'm going out by turning sonichu into a newt.

And there won't be a damn thing anyone can do to fix it.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 30, 2020)

She's blossoming. Finally, Christine shall become a real woman. Can't wait for next year.


----------



## Leblanc (Dec 30, 2020)

All y'all talking about which waifu you want are basic as shit
I just want a godamn zeta gundam to fly around in and shoot down bob chipmans moon wheat farm


----------



## Charlie Barkin (Dec 30, 2020)

The WCT said:


> A couple songs to fit the mood:


Based Silent Hill fan


----------



## AbraCadaver (Dec 30, 2020)

horrorfan89 said:


> hey you can have the bone brothers all you want, just stay away from my muffet and goat mom.


Joke’s on you...the Merge will bring about only the shittiest of edgy fanon versions, where everyone is the opposite personality and toriel’s a huge bitch.

In fact ALL waifus will become real, but only the versions of them written by autistic 11 year old girls in fanfiction. The final fuck you of 2020.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 30, 2020)

AbraCadaver said:


> In fact ALL waifus will become real, but only the versions of them written by autistic 11 year old girls in fanfiction. The final fuck you of 2020.


So, everything Yaoi?


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Dec 30, 2020)

Plot twist: It's gonna be like Doom. The OCs and ponies will have to pass through another dimension on their between CWCville and here, and that dimension is hell where all those pony OCs will be twisted into eldritch abominations who will proceed to inflict all manners of torments upon the collective anuses of mankind.


----------



## furūtsu (Dec 30, 2020)

C’mon Christine, don’t let me down. I need my husbando to keep me MOTIVATED in 2021


----------



## Orion Balls (Dec 30, 2020)

Which physical laws apply in the merged world? Will I be able to fly and breathe in space? Can I finally head on down to the Acme (which would merge with itself, I assume) and get myself some shiny rocket shoes?


----------



## Unexpected Genitals (Dec 30, 2020)

Finally, all the fictional characters I've been simping for will be able to tell me to my face to leave them alone.


----------



## Rupin (Dec 30, 2020)

Aw Jeeze... I just remembered that C-197 me is just like me and doesn’t have a waifu. I am so fucked....


----------



## AnAccount (Dec 30, 2020)

the merge happened it's like the rapture, only the chosen merge, we're left in the unmerged limbo.


----------



## Gimmick Account (Dec 30, 2020)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> The merge has been on for a couple of years now. In what way is it more "on" now than before?


Congress counts the electoral college votes in 6 days.
If you're a HUGE metal gear solid fan then you already know what this has to do with Chris-chan, but soon _everyone_'s apartment will be covered with red string.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 30, 2020)

So when exactly is this happening? Only asking because I don't want to be caught off guard while I'm sleeping or something like that.


----------



## JoshPlz (Dec 30, 2020)

*SANIC JUST FLEW OVER MY HOUSE GUYS*


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Dec 30, 2020)

Brehs, it's finally happening... He just manifested in my house.


----------



## Second Missing Primarch (Dec 30, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> If the "merge" happened, the dark gods would become real.
> 
> On the other hand, the Emprah would also come to "Earth 1218".
> 
> @Second Missing Primarch, thoughts?


If the Emperor doesn't give me my own Space Marine Legion to lead in the Great Purgation of Dimension 1218, I'll be disappointed. I would also hereby like to call dibs on Claire Redfield and Tali'Zorah as my official dimension waifus.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Dec 30, 2020)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> Brehs, it's finally happening... He just manifested in my house.
> View attachment 1817590


My condolences.

What if someone else has the same husbandos as me? Do I have to call them now, or will duplicates manifest? Do I have to put in a claim before the Merge is final? Will my claim be disputed in court by a bunch of husbando-copycats? I want it on record that I have bagsied them first. Someone write down that I bagsied a bunch of hobbits and some skeletons and also Optimus Prime, assuming my landlord lets me have a second parking spot.


----------



## Unexpected Genitals (Dec 30, 2020)

When the 40k characters start showing up, I call dibs on Magnus the Red (the TTS incarnation, anyway. I want my giant sulky nerd husbando, please and thank you).


----------



## Second Missing Primarch (Dec 30, 2020)

JongleJingle said:


> Honestly, the ramifications of such an event have already been elaborated on so many times, but I'll just add in some writefaggotry of my own because why not, it's fun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was fckin gorgeous, mate. Well done.


----------



## pepsiman hates jews (Dec 30, 2020)

s0mbra said:


> I hope this includes screen names bc I'd be pretty cool with either


We can only hope.


----------



## Muncie Anderson (Dec 30, 2020)

So, did Chris find a copy of the 1993 album made by David Coverdale and Jimmy Page and decided the merge was on just from the cover art?


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 30, 2020)

Am I jellychu?


----------



## Uberpenguin (Dec 30, 2020)

Oh, I'm no a fool, I know full well that after the merge wealthy Japanese men are going to begin hording anime girls in harems, Elon Musk is probably going to steal all the videogame waifus, and pop culture obsessed aging manchildren with high ranking jobs in silicon valley are going to take everything else (Even the ponies. _Especially_ the ponies). The elite will claim all 2D women, lording them over us and relegating us to relationships with gross regular human women.

Don't be duped folks, the merge is just another scheme to keep the working class down, encouraging us to break our backs in service to machine in the false hope of one day having a loyal big tit anime catgirl waifu of our own when the truth is that the common man would be lucky just to get the chance to titty fuck Smough.


----------



## CheesyBoy (Dec 30, 2020)

In all seriousness, should we see if the police will do a wellness check? I'm honestly concerned that something may have happened to him and/or Barb.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Dec 30, 2020)

-UBI ✔

-People losing their businesses and homes, turning soup kitchens into soup hotels ✔

-Pmurt soon to be out of office ✔

-Half the population trooning out ✔

-A vaccine being pushed out and forced on the entire population ✔

-Journalists writing about cartoons and movies as if they are real life ✔

-Everybody from every country being watched and trackef for "their safety" ✔

-Pedophilia and incest being normalized ✔

It's beginning to look a lot like CWCville


----------



## Tikbalang (Dec 30, 2020)

Not now. Not when One Piece is started to get even better


----------



## Brian Butterfield (Dec 30, 2020)

CheesyBoy said:


> In all seriousness, should we see if the police will do a wellness check? I'm honestly concerned that something may have happened to him and/or Barb.


In all seriousness fuck no.


----------



## Teriyaki Snail (Dec 30, 2020)

With the merge finally happening, I will have the greatest fren I could ever ask for. Well humored, interesting, pulls great pranks and most importantly robust!


----------



## A Gay Retard (Dec 30, 2020)

CheesyBoy said:


> In all seriousness, should we see if the police will do a wellness check? I'm honestly concerned that something may have happened to him and/or Barb.


After all these years of weens do  you really think the police would heed a phone call from a concerned internet stranger?


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 30, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> -UBI ✔
> 
> -People losing their businesses and homes, turning soup kitchens into soup hotels ✔
> 
> ...


I can't get over the ultimate irony in the fact that the vaccine was supposed to cure homosexuality. And that it came from Chris's blood.

That alone says more than any collection of words can. Plus, it probably doesn't even work, but that's likely pretty obvious.


----------



## LittleAlice (Dec 30, 2020)

Finally, best girl will become real and we'll start a healthy, romantic relationship


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Dec 30, 2020)

So far no suicides reported in Greene county, so Chris probably hasn't gone to Equistria yet.

So is the old adage true?  "The world ends not with a bang, but with a whimper?"  Is this the last pathetic gasp of an old, middle aged autistic man's fantasies?


----------



## DoodooForGoogol (Dec 30, 2020)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> So is the old adage true?  "The world ends not with a bang, but with a whimper?"  Is this the last pathetic gasp of an old, middle aged autistic man's fantasies?


Nah it's more like, "The world ends, not with a bang, but with a JULAY."


----------



## CptnSnshn (Dec 30, 2020)

Yo why did Sonic the hedgehog just run past my window holding the head of Sigsev?


----------



## Tikbalang (Dec 30, 2020)

He found salvia within Barb's hoard and smoke it


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Dec 30, 2020)

M'aiq the Liar said:


> Fucking finally. Now I can complete my spiritual fusion with my fursona M'aiq. By far this is going to be the best merge in Elder Scrolls lore. Thanks again Chris


Is that you @Ntwadumela?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 30, 2020)

How will Gadget react to her cult of greasy Russians?


----------



## FrickleMyPickle (Dec 30, 2020)

I can't wait for Negan from the Walking Dead to make me his sweetheart from the ground-up while Big Daddy Thrax watches.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 30, 2020)

I hope Pigeon from mike tyson mysteries becomes real


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Dec 30, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Is this going to be like that asshole who predicted the end of the world like three times incorrectly and then had to back peddle afterward?





Deadpool said:


> That's exactly what it's like.


Have you guys been living under a rock? 2020 has been the most autistic year there ever has been. It's been fucking bat shit. Some fucking Chinese people LITERALLY eating bats got this autistic snowball, that we call a year, rolling. 


HumptyDumpty said:


> Quick Kiwis! Claim your waifus before others can take them!







SHE'S MINE, DO NOT STEAL!!!!!


----------



## naught (Dec 30, 2020)

It'll all be ok, don't worry


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 30, 2020)

CarbbieanEmperor said:


> if you believe it will come, you must have faith.. Seras Victoria will be mine.
> 
> View attachment 1817252


I call dibs on bestest Hellsing girl.


----------



## Grinrow (Dec 30, 2020)

Everyone is wasting their dimensional tokens on shit characters when you could have chosen the right girl Frankie Foster. I call dibs on Frankie Foster


----------



## Therealhomor (Dec 30, 2020)

My OC is just me but with normal mental health and a million dollars.


----------



## Tikbalang (Dec 30, 2020)

Got2Hands said:


> I can't wait for Negan from the Walking Dead to make me his sweetheart from the ground-up while Big Daddy Thrax watches.


Sadly Chris doesn't like apocalypse in his merge. Sorry, Niggan won't be there


----------



## REMEMBERMKULTRA (Dec 30, 2020)

Therealhomor said:


> My OC is just me but with normal mental health and a million dollars.


My OC is me but I never existed. Raphael Samuel is right.


----------



## Juan's Sombrero (Dec 30, 2020)

Nothing's happening.


----------



## Pixy (Dec 30, 2020)

Q predicted this. Trust the plan.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Dec 30, 2020)

Hoooooboy, a wild night in with Sara Bellum and Him from the power puff girls, YES!  Bring it on!


----------



## FrickleMyPickle (Dec 30, 2020)

Tikbalang said:


> Sadly Chris doesn't like apocalypse in his merge. Sorry, Niggan won't be there


Well shit, what's the point of surviving the merge if I can't have Negan violate my chocolate windmill?



UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Hoooooboy, a wild night in with Sara Bellum and Him from the power puff girls, YES! Bring it on!


You're living your best merge and I like you.


----------



## Ashkechu (Dec 30, 2020)

My body is ready,


----------



## Umaru Doma (Dec 30, 2020)

I've accepted it, guys. The merge is finally happening. I saw a messenger appear before me, still she stood in a cloak of wires as she said unto me- The merge will occur present day, present time.


----------



## Enoby Way (Dec 30, 2020)

Mmmm Garrus Vakarian. Hot kinky human-on-sapient-metal-alien-chicken-bird sex, here I coooooooooooooooome


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Dec 30, 2020)

Umaru Doma said:


> I've accepted it, guys. The merge is finally happening. I saw a messenger appear before me, still she stood in a cloak of wires as she said unto me- The merge will occur present day, present time.
> View attachment 1817763


AND YOU DONT SEEM TO UNDERSTAND...


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 30, 2020)

LittleAlice said:


> Finally, best girl will become real and we'll start a healthy, romantic relationship
> View attachment 1817669


shut up Adachi.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Dec 30, 2020)

Cedric_Eff said:


> AND YOU DONT SEEM TO UNDERSTAND...


A SHAME YOU SEEMED AN HONEST MAN...


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Dec 30, 2020)

Umaru Doma said:


> A SHAME YOU SEEMED AN HONEST MAN...


AND ALL THE FEARS YOU HOLD SO DEAR...


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Dec 30, 2020)

Not only can I finally fulfill my life dream of killing Captain Levi, I get to do it with his hot uncle, and Sephiroth!


----------



## Captain Rex (Dec 30, 2020)

Everyone better make love to your waifus while you can.


Majora's Moon crashes in 72 hours.


----------



## Tikbalang (Dec 30, 2020)

Captain Rex said:


> Everyone better make love to your waifus while you can.
> 
> 
> Majora's Moon crashes in 72 hours.


Also sing All Star while doing so


----------



## Sir Joahim Browinson III (Dec 30, 2020)

Uberpenguin said:


> Oh, I'm no a fool, I know full well that after the merge wealthy Japanese men are going to begin hording anime girls in harems, Elon Musk is probably going to steal all the videogame waifus, and pop culture obsessed aging manchildren with high ranking jobs in silicon valley are going to take everything else (Even the ponies. _Especially_ the ponies). The elite will claim all 2D women, lording them over us and relegating us to relationships with gross regular human women.
> 
> Don't be duped folks, the merge is just another scheme to keep the working class down, encouraging us to break our backs in service to machine in the false hope of one day having a loyal big tit anime catgirl waifu of our own when the truth is that the common man would be lucky just to get the chance to titty fuck Smough.


Waifu liberation is comming tovarisch. The Merge took care of that too.
Also, Tim Curry is now our leader and I think I heard Hbomberguy is preparing to immigrate.


----------



## Beast Machines Megatron (Dec 30, 2020)

Heads up, if your in Australia when the merge happens your fucked.




Have Fun

Edit: Tbh everyone's fucked cus Unicrons probably gonna chow down on everything.


----------



## Just Here for A and H (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm just worried about the fact Chris has warned us on at least one occasion that Dio will come for us after the merge, and that he's already been sighted in our world.



			https://archive.md/lBKxU


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 30, 2020)

I was so excited for the merge because I was gonna hang out with Dante from devil may cry, but I've only found reboot Dante. Foolishness Chris.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Dec 30, 2020)

Just Here for A and H said:


> I'm just worried about the fact Chris has warned us on at least one occasion that Dio will come for us after the merge, and that he's already been sighted in our world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, luckily we'll have an army of waifus and husbandos to protect us. Besides, the Joestars are gonna be here anyway so we have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Just Here for A and H (Dec 30, 2020)

Flustercuck said:


> the merge is when I put my peepee so hard into Chrischan's dimensional whole it has to be surgically removed


Your dick has to be removed, or Chrischan's dimensional hole?


----------



## janedoe (Dec 30, 2020)

so is he going to pull an autist's new clothes to explain away the fact no one else sees his delusions? 
"Yes Hmm... you, among which, who cannot see the OCs are just. Just not special. Hm."


----------



## Optimus Prime (Dec 30, 2020)

Just Here for A and H said:


> I'm just worried about the fact Chris has warned us on at least one occasion that Dio will come for us after the merge, and that he's already been sighted in our world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course the "merged" dimension just so happens to have his birth year tacked on at the end.


----------



## Near (Dec 30, 2020)

Finally I can hang out with my favorite anime protagonist, Phillip "Darksydephil" Burnell.


----------



## BadGoy1488 (Dec 30, 2020)

Almost 24hrs in, not a fucking Mortal Kombat tournament to be seen. This is horse shit Chris!


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Dec 30, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> I hope Pigeon from mike tyson mysteries becomes real


I hope Mike Tyson becomes real.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 30, 2020)

I just don't want to meet gay Homer x gay Flanders.


----------



## Pepper Jack (Dec 30, 2020)

I can't wait to talk with RobertChu and ask him where he hid the gun.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Dec 30, 2020)

Is this another way of saying barb is close to death lmao.


----------



## Moppo. (Dec 30, 2020)

I wish I could witness Chris's tantrum when another New Year's day passes and there was still no merge. My guess is that he will say the merge did happen but everyone's invisible from C197. His larping will take on a whole new level when he's walking down the street saying "Hi Rainbow Dash! How's it going Tony Stark!" as if he wasn't annoying enough before.


----------



## LolRaccoon (Dec 30, 2020)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Is this another way of saying barb is close to death lmao.


I was thinking the same thing. I wondered if the Merge was one big coping mechanism for Chris in the event of Barb's death.


----------



## Pixy (Dec 30, 2020)

Ausfalian here.

New Zealand is wiped off the face of the earth, it no longer exists. We're next.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Dec 30, 2020)

Sackity said:


> Ausfalian here.
> 
> New Zealand is wiped off the face of the earth, it no longer exists. We're next.


Well, at least @BoxerShorts47 is dead!


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 30, 2020)

I wonder if the real merge will be Barb's death when Chris completely merges with skizophrenia.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Dec 30, 2020)

Sackity said:


> Ausfalian here.
> 
> New Zealand is wiped off the face of the earth, it no longer exists. We're next.


Australia never existed. You can stop acting now you cunt, since the merge is going to kill all of us.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Dec 30, 2020)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> Australia never existed. You can stop acting now you cunt, since the merge is going to kill all of us.


Come to think of it, where the fuck is Old Zealand? Seems pretty suspicious to me.


----------



## Dark Edea (Dec 30, 2020)

Who is "Chris Chan Sonichu" and why does what he says matter? It sounds retarded.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Dec 30, 2020)

Crass_and_Champ said:


> Come to think of it, where the fuck is Old Zealand? Seems pretty suspicious to me.


Yeah, that’s pretty sus. How can a New Zealand exist if an old Zealand doesn’t? Clearly if Australia can be faked, so can New Zealand, unless of course they’re simply the result of the merge.


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 30, 2020)

Dark Edea said:


> Who is "Chris Chan Sonichu" and why does what he says matter? It sounds retarded.



It's just Chris. He got 'married' to Magi-Chan at some point.


----------



## TheFinalCountdown (Dec 30, 2020)

guys, a peter scully just flew over my house.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Dec 30, 2020)

WeWuzFinns said:


> Can't wait for the real life to be just like my Japanese anime.


Pros: real life become just like your Japanese anime
Cons: the "anime" is SMT


----------



## Sir Joahim Browinson III (Dec 30, 2020)

Sackity said:


> Ausfalian here.
> 
> New Zealand is wiped off the face of the earth, it no longer exists. We're next.


It just sunk, ya gonna be fine.


----------



## McAfee'sCorpse (Dec 30, 2020)

Didn't Solar Sands already do this?


----------



## Dark Edea (Dec 30, 2020)

CWCissey said:


> It's just Chris. He got 'married' to Magi-Chan at some point.


That's crazy. You're crazy.

This forum needs to go back to being about news and politics.


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 30, 2020)

Dark Edea said:


> That's crazy. You're crazy.
> 
> This forum needs to go back to being about news and politics.



Not even ironically.


----------



## Dark Edea (Dec 30, 2020)

CWCissey said:


> Not even ironically.


Does it hurt you?


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Dec 30, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Pros: real life become just like your Japanese anime
> Cons: the "anime" is SMT


Hopefully the anime will be One Piece so everybody will be basically immortal unless its a flashback


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 30, 2020)

Dark Edea said:


> That's crazy. You're crazy.
> 
> This forum needs to go back to being about news and politics.


The forum was made because of Chris Chan, if you hate the fact we aren’t talking about “le super serious politics” go to /pol/ then you fag.

Hope the merge kills your ass for not being a true believer


----------



## Style (Dec 30, 2020)

Ok, so WHAT THE HELL happens to Vtubers? 

Dang, that question is gonna keep me awake tonight.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 30, 2020)

Rebel Wilson said:


> Its the final countdown


Wadoo ah doo wadoo deet doo doo


----------



## ogmudbone (Dec 30, 2020)

Just Here for A and H said:


> I'm just worried about the fact Chris has warned us on at least one occasion that Dio will come for us after the merge, and that he's already been sighted in our world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suddenly grew a star shaped birthmark reading this.


----------



## ClusterSteg5 (Dec 30, 2020)

Chris thinks the merged dimension will be safe and peace when in reality it would become very chaotic and full of wars between fictional characters.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 30, 2020)

Anon Dimwit said:


> Finally, I can be a depressed loser in animation instead of a depressed loser _watching _animation. My time has come.


Maybe you're the Protag-kun from a bad Love Hina ripoff.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 30, 2020)

HomerSimpson said:


> FINALLY! MY WAIFU WILL BE REAL!
> 
> Can you imagine it guys? A women who is kind and loving. Glad the merge is bringing that into the real world.


Oh no, I've made the mistake of liking Monogatari


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Dec 30, 2020)

Pepper Jack said:


> I can't wait to talk with RobertChu and ask him where he hid the gun.


Bob never had a gun. Null had a senior-moment and misremembered a story from Cole about a time pre-Robert Chandler where Barb's ex (Jerry Harmon) had a gun.



			https://sonichu.com/cwcki/Saturday_Night_Special


----------



## Nomoreofftopi (Dec 30, 2020)

Chances that barb died and chris finally collapsed? 2020 is a hell of a year...


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 30, 2020)

Dark Edea said:


> That's crazy. You're crazy.
> 
> This forum needs to go back to being about news and politics.


Now that you mention it, journalism in gaming is pretty unethical...


----------



## Dark Edea (Dec 30, 2020)

Truthboi said:


> The forum was made because of Chris Chan, if you hate the fact we aren’t talking about “le super serious politics” go to /pol/ then you fag.
> 
> Hope the merge kills your ass for not being a true believer


Nigger I'll rape you while my /pol/-kun watches.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Dec 30, 2020)

Jokes on you, fuckers. Dethklok was already real!


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 30, 2020)

Style said:


> Ok, so WHAT THE HELL happens to Vtubers?
> 
> Dang, that question is gonna keep me awake tonight.


They merge with their avis, probably.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Dec 30, 2020)

As the merge happens, Chris sings this.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 30, 2020)

AbraCadaver said:


> Just smdh if you ain’t gonna bang Sans. Idgaf what gender you are. Everyone likes a funny skeleton.


He's gonna take you to bone town


----------



## Coleslaw (Dec 30, 2020)

My ear felt cold against my cheek as I pulled up my hood. The noonday sun high in the sky was deceptive as the cloud I breathed out with every exhalation reminded me. Trying to take my mind off the heat struggling to escape from my body, I looked down at my phone and shitposted on my favorite transphobic hate forum.
Suddenly I felt myself sliding on something, and before I could feel anything else-I was facefirst in a pile of slushy, shoveled snow.
"Are you OK?" I heard a voice ask.
I felt something turn me to the light. "Wait, don't open your eyes. There, now you can open them."
A girl with a bandanna was brushing the snow off of my face. In front of me I saw the culprit: a puddle that had frozen over.
"Who are you?"
"The subject of all your teenage fantasies?"
"And who would that be? I had many," I played for time.
"May, you clobberhead!"
"You're...real?"
"I wasn't," she explained, "until some jerk merged real life and fiction and sent me into your little mess-up of a world!"
"Jerk?" I wondered who May could be possibly referring to. I realized she could only have been talking about one person: the Original Lolcow, Christian Weston Chandler. I realized that, like Haruhi, she had played the world like a fiddle. Her mask of incompetence and incontinence had finally slipped, and she would hold the world hostage until the Love Quest was achieved!
"So, are you just going to sit there?"
"What do you want?"
"Oh, you've forgotten all the vows you swore on all the fan forums when you were 12? How I was going to be your 'eternal waifu' and how my 'little flat tits belonged to you forever'? Now it's time to pay the piper!"
"Contracts made by minors don't count, and you didn't agree to these vows, so they're not a binding contract, anyway!"
"But I ended up here when the Merge happened. You were my biggest fan!"
"Were," I emphasized.
"You don't know what it's like! The teens of today have stopped fighting over me and Dawn. It's all Iris, Serena, and maybe even newer girls. I'm getting pushed out of fantasy harems all across the globe!"
"So what? You're not a real human. You don't have real thoughts or feelings. You look like a cardboard cutout!"
"I AM A PERSON!" She roared as she reached into her pocket. By her expression, I knew what had happened.
"Your 'mons didn't come with you in the merge? Too bad, bitch! Enjoy freezing to death with all your exposed skin!"
My slumbering high school track team talents reawakened as they propelled my legs closer and closer to home. I deftly skirted by ice patches as I ran faster and further than I had ever thought possible. Finally, all the adrenaline wore off just as I got back to my building. I felt my ribs trying to squeeze me to death, and I felt a sense of emptiness which meant my body was losing heat at an alarming rate. 
As I entered my building I felt something odd. The feeling that something was off only increased as the elevator transported me upstairs, like the prelude to a horror movie. As the doors opened and the mechanical announcer called out my floor, I felt like I was in sixth grade, walking into class with no homework.
My worst fears were confirmed when I saw my door ajar.
I tiptoed in trying my best to control my breathing. I looked around for a weapon. In the bookshelf by the doorway, there was a dictionary, so I grabbed that to use as an improvised weapon that would probably fail to defend myself.
There was commotion in the kitchen.
I tried to lift my dictionary, but I dropped it on my foot as I saw just who was there.
A blue-haired girl in a knitted cap and a small bird-like creature with a round head were helping themselves to all the berries in my fridge.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Dec 30, 2020)

At least if i can see my waifu, i'm gonna close those spirit portals with tiger drops against everyone.
I'm gonna be called "The Hawk of Chicureo"
Now, jokes aside; since i read this in the CWC wiki, i can't leave this out of my mind of how desilusional is this.


----------



## Zig-Zag the Grand Vizier (Dec 30, 2020)

Style said:


> Ok, so WHAT THE HELL happens to Vtubers?
> 
> Dang, that question is gonna keep me awake tonight.


It'll be like Satoshi Kon's Paprika where Chiba (a woman in the real world) confronts Paprika (Chiba's persona made for investigating dream worlds) for disobeying and Paprika. Then Paprika hits her with,

"Have you ever thought that maybe YOU'RE a part of ME?"

And then something happens where a giant baby sucks up the spirit of an old man while destroying a city or something. It all gets kinda hazy.


----------



## Second Missing Primarch (Dec 30, 2020)

CheesyBoy said:


> In all seriousness, should we see if the police will do a wellness check? I'm honestly concerned that something may have happened to him and/or Barb.



As to why that would be a terrible idea, I'd like to refer you to this thread: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/wellness-check.52029/

Tl;dr, some well-meaning but catastrophically naive college kids tried to call in a wellness check, and the cops knew exactly who they were talking about before they finished the address and completely blew them off. Then they came here to tell us about it, with predictable results.


----------



## Guido Mista (Dec 30, 2020)

Remember - no anime.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 30, 2020)

Umaru Doma said:


> I've accepted it, guys. The merge is finally happening. I saw a messenger appear before me, still she stood in a cloak of wires as she said unto me- The merge will occur present day, present time.
> View attachment 1817763


I want to impregnate Lain Iwakura and make bug-eyed autistic babies with her


----------



## Orion Balls (Dec 30, 2020)

While I'm busy murdering all these animes at the behest our our great Nool, does anyone else have any updates to share?


----------



## Lazy Man (Dec 30, 2020)

I think this is just going to be a way for Chris to stop the Sonichu larp. He's probably tired of remembering to stay in character.


----------



## Pvt. Real G (Dec 30, 2020)

Woke up this morning, and realized that I still need to go to work and pay my bills. Some merge Chris, I bet Cole can do a better merge.


----------



## Blackhole (Dec 30, 2020)

If the merge is happening,how long until Earth gets completely destroyed?


----------



## Weed (Dec 30, 2020)

I just got back from the store and I swear to god Shrek is naked and walking throughout my house. I'mm scared and ddon't kno w whta tto do


----------



## gangweedfan (Dec 30, 2020)

Not if deagle nation has anything to say about it.... 
Now is finally time to activate my secret device that will assemble all the epic gamers from across the multiverse to defeat CWC once and for all!!!!!!


----------



## TETRABAX (Dec 30, 2020)

Gonna romance me a big tiddy goth GF ara ara
2021 is the year


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 30, 2020)

Ok who's the jerk pimping rosechu poon out in Jersey? Cause I had to clean up an assload of condoms and wrappers from the kfc parking lot this morning and they had a not on the wrappers "compliments of the honorable Mayor cwc of cwcville


----------



## Naamaleipuri (Dec 30, 2020)

Welp.. After being killed and teabagged in CoD, for the better part of a day, the dimensions shifted because Chris probably burped in his sleep or something.
I woke up in a Japanese apartment flat. No QT waifus around, but better than being shot in the face and respawning constantly. I go to the bathroom and look at myself in the mirror.




"Well.. Shit.."

So the world is going to end soon, all kinds of fucked up shit will happen and I'll be stranded alone with a mentally broken girl in a dead world.

 Welp.. I guess I'll go check up on Asuka in the hospital.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Dec 30, 2020)

Nobue said:


> He's gonna take you to bone town


You had one fucking job, and that was to say “to the bone zone” at the end of this sentence.

You fucked it up and your waifus have been revoked.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 30, 2020)

AbraCadaver said:


> You had one fucking job, and that was to say “to the bone zone” at the end of this sentence.
> 
> You fucked it up and your waifus have been revoked.


You seem upset. Do you have a bone to pick with them?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Dec 30, 2020)

Zelos Wilder said:


> You seem upset. Do you have a bone to pick with them?


Nah mate, just a bit rattled.


----------



## Sexy Potoo (Dec 30, 2020)

Jokes on you, I already exist in the same reality as my husbando: Joshua "Null" Moon has been real my entire life.


----------



## Imperial Citizen (Dec 30, 2020)

Well, I guess my knowledge of fictional universes will finally pay off!


----------



## Dark Edea (Dec 30, 2020)

Your dreams and imaginations can and will be killed. We will see to it once your _pathetic_ merge is complete.


----------



## highwayghoul (Dec 30, 2020)

The love of my life still hasn't manifested in my home  and my dog hasn't turned into a pokemon. Chris, I need an update please


----------



## LocalFireDept (Dec 30, 2020)

EID EMINA EID


----------



## muh_moobs (Dec 30, 2020)

The time has come, friends . . .


----------



## Booey (Dec 30, 2020)

Finally I can emerge into the new world as a golden god.


----------



## Unknown_man1991 (Dec 30, 2020)

What merge?

Edit: nevermind i found what it is


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Dec 30, 2020)

Extremegamer94 said:


> What merge?
> 
> Edit: nevermind i found what it is


Get out heathen.


----------



## Tikbalang (Dec 30, 2020)

If Chris really thinks it's on


----------



## judge claude frollo (Dec 30, 2020)

It's going to be the most lackluster event in the world. Chris Chan is going to come back to his body any day now, and will be like "It's happened! You trollish haters and cyberbullies just can't see it!!" and then resume e-begging because C-Quarters dissolve in this dimension or sometihng


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 30, 2020)

Beast Machines Megatron said:


> Heads up, if your in Australia when the merge happens your fucked.
> 
> View attachment 1817786
> Have Fun
> ...


It's ok Galactus will kick his ass...and then eat the planet himself.


----------



## Pikonic (Dec 30, 2020)

It isn’t too late to make your trillionaire OC who’s destined to give you all their money. 
Signed, 
Beezos Sonichu, CEO of Nozama.


----------



## BigTubboWithLittleChina (Dec 30, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41fXfMbzF_s

Is all that I have to add.


----------



## weegrumpy (Dec 30, 2020)

*I’m saying it right now; but I’m hiding behind my favourite pervert during the merge heh heh*


----------



## Shabobus (Dec 30, 2020)

You promised me Shuma Gorath x Rosechu tentacle porn, Chris. WHERE IS IT?


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Dec 30, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> Have you guys been living under a rock? 2020 has been the most autistic year there ever has been. It's been fucking bat shit. Some fucking Chinese people LITERALLY eating bats got this autistic snowball, that we call a year, rolling.
> 
> View attachment 1817710
> 
> ...


Nope - @Distant Stare claimed her first in Random Pics


----------



## King Ghidorah (Dec 30, 2020)

Does this mean all my D&D characters come to life and I get order around a giant adventuring party?


----------



## BigTubboWithLittleChina (Dec 30, 2020)

Waifus? O wotthehell.

Just give me her. She's tough enough to fight off any ponies and Sonic re-colours while I shove my head between them and go blubble, blubble, blubble.


----------



## Overcooked Raccoon (Dec 30, 2020)

My very first merge. I'm so excited .

Can't wait for Chris to go back and say "I have made a typo. The merge is on-hold until further notice."


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 30, 2020)

Overcooked Raccoon said:


> My very first merge. I'm so excited .
> 
> Can't wait for Chris to go back and say "I have made a typo. The merge is on-hold until further notice."


Followed by "Everyone drink the kool-aid Sonichu provided, I will see you on the other side, have a safe and wonderful trip!"


----------



## LazloChalos (Dec 30, 2020)

Every time he starts sperging about the merge I always go back to that image of a noose as a gateway with cartoon creatures beckoning the viewer to "join" them.

Whatever low expectations are to be had, he will disappoint.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Dec 30, 2020)

Damn, in less than 10 pages we got /co/ waifu-eske thread? lmao
Ok, she's mine.


Spoiler: The best fanart OOC you gonna see


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 30, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like CWCville


What if Chris is a Clown World manifestation: the crazier things get, the crazier Chris gets? Notice how fairly sane he was back in Manchester, and how fairly sane stuff was in the 1990s? Or how it went Mega Clown World in 2020, when Chris "switched bodies"?


----------



## Monolith (Dec 30, 2020)

King Ghidorah said:


> Does this mean all my D&D characters come to life and I get order around a giant adventuring party?


Oh shit, all of mine are assholes.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Dec 30, 2020)

Seriously. I have that 'Jonestown' feeling about Chris and Barb.
Null needs to do a personal wellness check.
Otherwise we get the start of the 'Psycho' storyline....
...mummified Barb on a rocking chair...

Null, please get on a plane. Bring some cash too, I bet they need it.


----------



## King Ghidorah (Dec 30, 2020)

Monolith said:


> Oh shit, all of mine are assholes.


But you're their new dungeon master also


----------



## Horus (Dec 30, 2020)

Did it actually happen?  Am I autistic now?  I don't feel autistic.  How would I know?


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Dec 30, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Seriously. I have that 'Jonestown' feeling about Chris and Barb.
> Null needs to do a personal wellness check.
> Otherwise we get the start of the 'Psycho' storyline....
> ...mummified Barb on a rocking chair...
> ...


Dood no. What they need is homelessness.


----------



## the fall of man (Dec 30, 2020)

Oh I didn’t realize this was just a claim thread. Carry on.



Spoiler: depraved asian rambling



I’d like one order of Hanekawa Tsubasa, ok. thank you sonic very cool


----------



## Kurtzko (Dec 30, 2020)

At what point do I get my rock AIDs, its goddamn fucking worth it for her


----------



## the fall of man (Dec 30, 2020)

Horus said:


> Did it actually happen?  Am I autistic now?  I don't feel autistic.  How would I know?


You’re posting on the Kiwi Farms. Due to my prior experience with the internet hate machine, I can conclude from several anecdotal studies...


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Dec 30, 2020)

Kurtzko said:


> At what point do I get my rock AIDs, its goddamn fucking worth it for her
> View attachment 1818615


@Null I feel attacked by this post. Pls help.


----------



## Jah Hates Kaffirs (Dec 30, 2020)

Don't trolls go to Chris's fucked up Sonichu hell or something after the merge or am I imagining things?


----------



## FriendlyNeighborhoodDaddy (Dec 30, 2020)

Coming, this new year's eve...


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 30, 2020)

I left a bowl of cream and a can of tuna out back...it attracted a lot of stray cats but not of them looked like this



Hey! what do you got against Felicia? at least she's not some thot tease like Morrigan!


----------



## Orion Balls (Dec 30, 2020)

Alright, fine. I'll take my Gary, now.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Dec 30, 2020)

Who needs a waifu or husbandos? I just wanna on top of a Mechagodzilla to destroy every goddamn DMZ in the country!


----------



## MrBadBones (Dec 30, 2020)

Did Chris stop being Sonichu to anounce this or is this still Sonichu still controlling Chris's body.


----------



## sperginity (Dec 30, 2020)

sometimes I imagine chris getting stuck in inpatient psych somewhere for his delusional problems, and his doctors find effective medication, and the he has to return home knowing how much of his life he spent on this bullshit. Its not likely, but it is a scenario I think of every time someone mentions the merge. If he lived in any other developed country he would be in psych holds all the time for saying this kind of shit.


----------



## FrickleMyPickle (Dec 30, 2020)

The Great Chandler said:


> Who needs a waifu or husbandos? I just wanna on top of a Mechagodzilla to destroy every goddamn DMZ in the country!



You fuck that Mechagodzilla like a man.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Dec 30, 2020)

So, is the jist of this that Chris-Chan thinks that "the merge" will bring some waifu of his to life (e.x. Rosechu, Ivy, Julay, etc)?


----------



## Xenomorph (Dec 30, 2020)

I got dibs on Tomie <3


----------



## Vampirella (Dec 30, 2020)

Finally the husband of my dreams.


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 30, 2020)

Madam Nekromantik said:


> Finally the husband of my dreams.
> View attachment 1818941



You're SO MoneySupermarket!


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 30, 2020)

Will people ask: What were you doing when The Merge happened?


----------



## Pvt. Real G (Dec 30, 2020)

Chris is predicting that the merge is going to happen on New Years Day. I bet he will sit in his room, eyes close humming and being autistic with the countdown, then realized that nothing happens.


----------



## Kamiii (Dec 30, 2020)

Reading that as a Happenings headline is fucking hilarious, that made me laugh too hard



Fromtheblackdepths said:


> Will people ask: What were you doing when The Merge happened?


Where were you when the towers were hit?
Where were you when John Lennon was shot?
Where were you when the Merge happened?


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Dec 30, 2020)

Nice to see people had fun with this thread but it's been up for a day so about time to lock it. It'll be hard to follow Chris's updates in this thread, see Random Updates for that.


----------

